# perpetual-watch.com -- great watches, why not more discussion on them? My review



## watchsavant

On another thread I had described my experiences with this watchmaker's watches which have been incredibly good. A poster noted that this was useful information so I thought I'd start this main thread to talk about their watches. Here are my thoughts on them and their products.

1- I have collected swiss watches for over a decade and recently became interested in chinese watches. Having accumulated too many swiss watches, I now have too many chinese ones, I have one of everything. Perpetual-watches.com service and products are the closest to the quality and features I had become accustomed to in a swiss product.

2- Details of what I mean by that: I believe all (or most) come with true sapphire crystals, not mineral crystals. This is more expensive and the crystals can withstand more force and with anti-reflective coating produce an amazing affect. The perpetual-watch.com chronograph crystal is beautiful in this regard.

3- Straps: all of the watch straps on these watches are awesome. They are either an excellent quality leather strap on the less expensive models and alligator on the chronograph for example. The strap alone costs what most of this watch would cost me in the US. So I don't have to change the strap right away on the watch, I instead enjoy it. Plus he often gives a free rubber strap.

4- Deployant- The deployant on the watches is top-quality, near swiss-quality. No sharp edges, push-button, etc. Very high quality, no throw-away like so many.

5- Case: The cases don't have sharp edges and are extremely well finished and polished. Very high quality.

6- Dial: The dials are absolutely amazing. I don't know how they do what they do for the cost. They have an engine turning technique that is incredible and beautiful, ultra clean dials. Just exceptional, again much more like a multi-thousand dollar swiss watch.

7- Hands: Once again, zero disappointment, these hands are far and above beyond the quality I am used to seeing in chinese watches. The stainless steel sword hands on the chronograph are stunning

8- Crowns-- once again, well polished and easy to use, not sharp.

9- Movements and Complications-- the seller has unique watches with interesting mechnaical complications. His regulator watch is an amazing value and the chronograph is a fantastic implementation of the seagul venus movement. The movements are heavily tested and go through an involved quality control process before they are used, cased, and before they are shipped (the watchmaker explained to me what he does, its also on their website)

10- Warranty and shipping-- the seller ships 3 day, I still don't know how he affords to do all this given what he sells. He gives a 2 year warranty and insists on paying return shipping if you have a problem. The communication and passion from this seller makes him one of the top 3 sellers I have dealt with in my decade of watch collecting.


----------



## watchsavant

*another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

I thought this was a point that could be added to this post, it is something I very much noticed with this seller in the many emails I had with them.

Marketing, the soul of a watchmaker, and why its so hard to find these folks-- perpetual-watch.com in particular is an interesting case. I found them on the web and ebay and had advised them that they were impossible to find but had great products-- the keywords in the auction weren't anything anyone would search on. I don't think they understand the Internet entirely except for the purpose of providing overwhelmingly great customer support and communication which they do. What I heard back on my emails to this watchmaker was a long email about why what's inside their watches is special, their work, investment, and care in what they do. They explained why they felt many other watchmakers are cutting corners, etc and they were frustrated why consumers couldn't see that. What I heard from these folks was the soul of a watchmaker-- they care about what's inside, even if others just may not see it, they care. It was an intriguing experience for me to see it from a chinese watchmaker's perspective as I've seen this already from dedicated swiss watchmakers. The bottom-line I think is that the very characteristics that make one a great watchmaker may be some of the very ones that are polar opposite of what it takes to be a salesman/marketeer. So in the end, their challenge is to manage these conflicting points. What I noticed with perpetual-watch.com is they don't want to use keywords that might lead people to their products that make them look like copies (aka rolex clone, panerai clone, in fact they sell nothing like it.) They didn't even want to use the Sea Gull name because they didn't see permission there in referring to the movement when Seagull makes watches. They expressed great disappointment in the chinese watchmakers making counterfeits and he felt passionately that this is something that should be stopped. So what we have here the soul of a watchmaker. It's a pity it takes so much to discover it but once you do, I think it's a very satisfying collecting experience.


----------



## usc1

This comes off as an infomercial. :think:

Alex's watches are great to his defense. I am in the process of ordering one for myself. |>


----------



## watchsavant

Not sure how to respond to that but I see your point. I have no affiliation with the guy, I just feel he is off the charts in value and I see other brands here spoken about frequently and I'm at a loss as to why he isn't getting any air play along with them.

I write this stuff off the top of my head. I used to post voluminously on another major swiss watch web site. I've written several books in my field (not watches, technical) and write frequently. So maybe it's just the sheer volume of it. I have a small fortune invested in a watch collection (more than perhaps I should) and I simply find that Alex has broken the ceiling in terms of overall value/horologic implementation. There are others that are obviously excellent out of the current chinese watchmakers and it's all subject to personal taste. It's funny, I never thought I'd find myself as interested in a product coming from China but watchmaking is a massive contradiction-- like a tourbillon is this art form as opposed to a really cheap article of clothing or computer part and its coming from a cost-centric model out of China. My brain isn't just aligned on the end-result, I tend to try to understand what went into it and that brings me to the east-west cultural contradiction as well. The "what went into it" shtick is something the swiss have done ad nauseum and at times, in my opinion, in a less than truthful fashion though the products are excellent. That may be one reason I am drawn to chinese horology. So it's a bit more of a cerebral process for me though I'll admit, maybe off the deep-end a bit so you don't need to beat me to the ground on that one, I get your point. I think that's a reason one large watch movement manufacturer executive referred to me as someone with a fixation ;-)


----------



## usc1

watchsavant said:


> Not sure how to respond to that but I see your point. I have no affiliation with the guy, I just feel he is off the charts in value and I see other brands here spoken about frequently and I'm at a loss as to why he isn't getting any air play along with them.
> 
> I write this stuff off the top of my head. I used to post voluminously on another major swiss watch web site. I've written several books in my field (not watches, technical) and write frequently. So maybe it's just the sheer volume of it. I have a small fortune invested in a watch collection (more than perhaps I should) and I simply find that Alex has broken the ceiling in terms of overall value/horologic implementation. There are others that are obviously excellent out of the current chinese watchmakers and it's all subject to personal taste. It's funny, I never thought I'd find myself as interested in a product coming from China but watchmaking is a massive contradiction-- like a tourbillon is this art form as opposed to a really cheap article of clothing or computer part and its coming from a cost-centric model out of China. My brain isn't just aligned on the end-result, I tend to try to understand what went into it and that brings me to the east-west cultural contradiction as well. The "what went into it" shtick is something the swiss have done ad nauseum and at times, in my opinion, in a less than truthful fashion though the products are excellent. That may be one reason I am drawn to chinese horology. So it's a bit more of a cerebral process for me though I'll admit, maybe off the deep-end a bit so you don't need to beat me to the ground on that one, I get your point. I think that's a reason one large watch movement manufacturer executive referred to me as someone with a fixation ;-)


Please don't be offended. I did not mean to be sarcastic. I guess I was expecting a watch review of some sort.

Do you have a Perpetual watch that you can review? I would love to read it prior to buying one. Thanks.


----------



## watchsavant

I own both the regulator and their chronograph. I just ordered the retrograde, that seems to be new for him. I should take pictures and write a review. I've been very happy with them, wearing the regulator now. I will try to find the time to do it, I agree on a forum like this actual reviews with pictures are more useful.


----------



## usc1

watchsavant said:


> I own both the regulator and their chronograph. I just ordered the retrograde, that seems to be new for him. I should take pictures and write a review. I've been very happy with them, wearing the regulator now. I will try to find the time to do it, I agree on a forum like this actual reviews with pictures are more useful.


that would be cool. thanks. |>


----------



## Silent Speaker

We are simple creatures that require some kind of visual stimulation.

Pictures! _Pictures! *Pictures*_!


----------



## acolyte

watchsavant,
this is a very helpful post.
Do you have one of these tourbillons from them? I am interested in it.


----------



## watchsavant

I don't have a tourbillion from perpetual-watch. At the time I started buying them, I didn't know about this watchmaker. It was a lot of work to locate the site and the watches for me and once I found them, they were just one of many sellers and I didn't study in detail the differences. But once I ordered one (my first was the chronograph C-02, I really looked at the pictures and read the ebay description), then studied the site, and exchanged emails with Alex, I realized what a great source they were. The T-01 and AT-01 look beautiful in the pictures (I like the simple white dial against the stainless steel vintage-style sword hands.) I own the R-01 (regulator) which has an incredible engine turned dial (I think he uses an automated process, this isn't done strictly by hand, but the result is very impressive). I own a C-02 (chronograph) and despite having ungodly expensive swiss watches, this one gets noticed and comments more than most. The sapphire crystal/AR combined with the hands/dial, etc are really well-done. Alex's watches show what happens when you accumulate many small incremental quality decisions and combine them-- the overall result exudes it. That's what's missing a bit I think in some of the chinese watches, they work to save money which is an accomplishment itself, but the end-result is very nice and impressive often, but it just doesn't "click" from an ultra-high quality standpoint. This "click" is what I think saved the mechanical watch from distinction over quartz watches-- quartz watches just didn't have all the quality elements that mechanical watchmakers were focused on adding for decades. You don't see a watchmaker sitting there trying to perfect everything with many of the chinese mechanicals, you see someone working really hard to achieve quality and a price point and again it is impressive. But the clicking part is where Alex's watches break way from the pack for me, they actually "click" across a range of quality metrics and move to a new level for chinese mechanical watches. Per usc1's valid input, I realize I may sound like an infomerical. The reality per my other posts is that I just respect this kind of work as well as his warranty. With all of that said, I think the only thing you might hold-back on with his tourbillons is if the complication you want isn't there-- for example if you really want a regulator tourbillon (I don't see one on his website, don't know if he makes one). But if you don't own one already or that complication isn't what you are after, the wind and automatic ones on his website look very nice. After owning both wind and automatic tourbillons, I really like the one with the automatic module. I like watching the rotor swing around underneath the tourbillon and reflect light. I also like the added complication (the automatic module) and what it means in terms of achievement amongst the chinese watch companies because I as I understand it the Automatic module (Dixmont? Shanghai watch?, I'm trying to remembver who does it, the D on the rotor of some of these I think stands for Dixmont) is fitted to a Seagull movement which is I think a more unique kind of cooperation amongst the chinese watch companies that the swiss have done massively themselves over the years. For me, if I were buying one right now, I'd buy Alex's automatic tourbillon. I will add though that the Ticino watch I mentioned earlier is also done very nicely though the chronograph pushers for day/date change is admittedly a bit cheesy. I still really enjoy that watch, the seller also seems committed to quality. Alex offers more variety in more traditional quality attributes, 2-year support, and more of a Breguet or Blancpain design and feel rather than a pure sports watch approach. You can wear his watches with a suit or with jeans.


----------



## Stiggie

My review on two PerpetuaL (regulator & retrograde) watches can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=270400

|> made by watch lovers for watch lovers.


----------



## acolyte

watchsavant said:


> I don't have a tourbillion from perpetual-watch. At the time I started buying them, I didn't know about this watchmaker.


Since they use seagull ST80 movement for at least one of their tourbillons, I believe the quality is reliable.
The other tourbillon Alex has is probably from Guangzhou.

I would really like to see the feedback from perpetual tourbillon users.


----------



## watchsavant

OK, I looked up the information I had. His manual wind is definitely Sea Gull. His automatic is also SeaGull, as I said it is a Seagull with an added automatic module from Dixmont. That's what the DG8101 is. Here is an excerpt from the chinese mechnanical wiki and a direct link. So it is a modified Sea Gull which I find very interesting. Source: http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=PTS_Resources Also I just noticed his automatic tourbillon is a center (centre as some posts write or coaxial as Alex writes it) tourbillon meaning the escapement isn't off center as it rotates around. Center tourbillons are another level of complication/difficulty. I don't have a center tourbillon so that just gave me one more reason to buy another and maybe this one ;-)

*Calibres DG-8000 to DG-8021* 
The escapements are unmistakably Sea-Gull calibre ST80 flying carrousel-tourbillons, although the squared edges of the dial-plate is unusual. It looks like Guangzhou may have done some significant modifications to the base movement, or else are using sea-Gull *tourbillon* escapements in a calibre design of their own. These are all automatics. 
*Calibre DG-8101* 
Given the similarity to the other DG- tourbillons, this must be the Sea-Gull ST82 common-axis *tourbillon*.


----------



## acolyte

watchsavant said:


> Center tourbillons are another level of complication/difficulty.


I did not know this. As matter of fact, I preferred flying tourbillons since it is very different from "fake center tourbillon", the open-heart, watches. I remember there is a shanghai center tourbillon which has a bar, that make the watch very similar to open-heart watches.

If center tourbillon is really a new level, maybe I should get one. now I have 3 watches on my wish list: minorva regulator tourbillon, perpetual flying tourbillon, perpetual center tourbillon...
:-d

the only thing that i don't like perpetual is its name, (sorry Alex if you are reading this post)... the are some famous watches that use this term for "automatic" watches... this is a little confusing.

again, as a science geek, I don't have problem with no-name brands as long as it comes with good mechanics. The KELEK watch I have has very good accuracy and it's not famous at all. I feel even proud of it because this separates me from majority of people who judge the value of product merely by its price. (We have to admit that majority of people don't know a lot about science and technology. If they face some products beyond their knowledge, the only thing they understand is the price. And I am happy that I am not one of such.)

Maybe I should contact Alex to replace perpetual with my name or even this name...


----------



## acolyte

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*



watchsavant said:


> the keywords in the auction weren't anything anyone would search on


This might be a real problem.
He has only sold 4 watches on ebay over the last half a year (or even more).
The problem is simple: the name of this brand is very confusing!
You know what I mean if you search the key word "perpetual" on both google and ebay. the first few pages on ebay are citizen and rolex. Somehow, the word "perpetual" has already be occupied by other well-known brands. This makes perpetual like a replica, sorry I have to use this word eventhough I know Alex will be very upset about it, but this is how I and other people feel about.
Since Alex has not yet built up his reputation on ebay, I would suggest him to change the name of the brand. He can keep the perpetual and sell them to previous customers, mostly in Japan as he said.
I hope he can read this post.


----------



## sammysy

I have their chronograph, and I can attest to the brand's quality and value.

It's difficult to believe how this watchmaking house based in Hong Kong can turn a profit selling a watch like this at the price they are charging. The chronograph comes with a domed sapphire crystal on the front, and flat sapphire on the back show casing the ST-19 movement. They obviously used diligence in selecting and assembling the movements as the power reserve in this example lasts 52 hours (power reserve on the ST-19 is known to vary between 36-50). The watch runs about +5 second a day.

The dial is crisp with well applied hour markers, and well printed chronograph/subsecond tracks. The subdials are slightly recessed, and come complete with subtle but beautifully executed circular guilloche. Chronograph second and subsecond hands are blued (though probably dyed chemically rather than heat-treated).

The watch is by no means perfect, but the workmanship is clearly evident, and the overall aesthetics are tastefully executed. I enjoy wearing this watch as much as I do with my others costing 10x as much.


----------



## watchsavant

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

It is true, if the name were unique someone would find it with simply that search term. Still, someone would have to know the name. It's a marketing thing, and again I perceive Alex as 110% focused on the watches and not on understanding how to turn-up on search terms. I think (my guess, I don't know) for him the term perpetual meant "you can have it forever, it'll run forever." Whever you use a word in a name like that, even if another watch brand uses it or it represents a mechanical complication (as-in perpetual calender accomodating leap year), you have trouble being found in searches. There are many famous swiss watch makers that became famous because they know how to market and make way over-priced watches. The soul of a craftsman is in their focus on the object of their craft. This is the dilemma. He does sell lots of watches though as I understand it, but he does so in Japan. This makes sense to me, it's a discerning market there.


----------



## acolyte

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*



watchsavant said:


> He does sell lots of watches though as I understand it, but he does so in Japan. This makes sense to me, it's a discerning market there.


He doesn't care so much about the market, as I understand. 
at the moment all tourbillons are sold out and there is a long waiting list. I have reserved one ST 8000, hopefully I can get it before August.


----------



## Stiggie

sammysy said:


> I have their chronograph, and I can attest to the brand's quality and value.
> 
> It's difficult to believe how this watchmaking house based in Hong Kong can turn a profit selling a watch like this at the price they are charging. The chronograph comes with a domed sapphire crystal on the front, and flat sapphire on the back show casing the ST-19 movement. They obviously used diligence in selecting and assembling the movements as the power reserve in this example lasts 52 hours (power reserve on the ST-19 is known to vary between 36-50). The watch runs about +5 second a day.
> 
> The dial is crisp with well applied hour markers, and well printed chronograph/subsecond tracks. The subdials are slightly recessed, and come complete with subtle but beautifully executed circular guilloche. Chronograph second and subsecond hands are blued (though probably dyed chemically rather than heat-treated).
> 
> The watch is by no means perfect, but the workmanship is clearly evident, and the overall aesthetics are tastefully executed. I enjoy wearing this watch as much as I do with my others costing 10x as much.


Looks great. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## usc1

sammysy said:


> I have their chronograph, and I can attest to the brand's quality and value.
> 
> It's difficult to believe how this watchmaking house based in Hong Kong can turn a profit selling a watch like this at the price they are charging. The chronograph comes with a domed sapphire crystal on the front, and flat sapphire on the back show casing the ST-19 movement. They obviously used diligence in selecting and assembling the movements as the power reserve in this example lasts 52 hours (power reserve on the ST-19 is known to vary between 36-50). The watch runs about +5 second a day.
> 
> The dial is crisp with well applied hour markers, and well printed chronograph/subsecond tracks. The subdials are slightly recessed, and come complete with subtle but beautifully executed circular guilloche. Chronograph second and subsecond hands are blued (though probably dyed chemically rather than heat-treated).
> 
> The watch is by no means perfect, but the workmanship is clearly evident, and the overall aesthetics are tastefully executed. I enjoy wearing this watch as much as I do with my others costing 10x as much.


I was wondering if you could tell us what you did not like about the watch? Or what could have been improved? I am contemplating one and wanted to be aware if any major flaws existed. Thanks.


----------



## sammysy

The main weakness is the crown -- it's hard to grip it firmly to wind the watch. Feeding this watch is definitely not as pleasant as my other mechanical watches.

Other minor issues:


Outer chapter ring is segmented into 1/5 seconds, even though the chronograph second hand ticks 6 times per second.
My chronograph second hand is not completely lined up at 12 (off by a tiny bit towards 11), but since I'm the 3rd owner of this watch, it's hard to say when the misalignment occurred.
The watch is quite thick. And I wish the dial sits a little closer to the crystal.
Additional real life pictures:


----------



## watchsavant

It's funny, I have older fingers and hands I think by this forum's benchmark (over 45 years old) and I actually have some trouble winding certain manual wind watches like a Samson seagull tourbillon I own (I don't know who makes these Jualong, Minorva, but they need to learn about crowns on my particular example.) Anyway, I have had zero issues winding my perpetual-watch.com chronograph-- realy no problem at all. I don't want to sound like I'm arguing-down Sammy's items or anyone who wants to differ, I just have my view and will share it here. It is a bigger onion crown. It may be a matter of finger size or something and my bigger fingers, while having less dexterity, work well with an onion crown I don't know. I can say that I find the straight traditional crowns (just simple straight line) difficult on many manual winds and I have no issue with the perpetual-watch crown. On the outer dial, that is interesting I never noticed that, I really don't use that on any of my watches. The Sea gull venus movement is not exactly an F. Piguet flyback (aka like what I have on my blancpain flyback or vacheron) and so I dont have the expectation that it is going to be accurate to fractions of a second-- these have stutter and all kinds of things, they are not $3000 movements in a $7000 watch not that I think you should have to pay that to not get stutter but the swiss have cornered what it means to perfect this stuff and they name a price. I have 3 implementations of the venus 175 seagull movement and not a single one of them matches the perpetual-watch.com implementation. The closest is the seagull reissue air force version, not plastic crystal more vintage looking one one coming from the netherlands but the large one, my wife wears that one and I bought it from cnmark-- that one is pretty well done and I think it probably actually comes from the Sea Gull factory. So we can pick apart the perpetual-watch implementation and I want to be clear that I am not challenging Sammy's points as I don't have his watch, I have the same one but I have the one I received, not his. He seemed to like it enough to write a nice review. But frankly so many of these chinese watches are interesting and enjoyable but they are not in my opinion done with attention to an accumulation of details that excudes quality-- maybe a great price, value, and fun, but not an accumulation of quality elements. I mean, glue isn't dripping from his watches or bezels fallign off, his watches will probably last a lifetime especially given the fact he services them both in and outside of warranty so you don't have to throw it away if it has meaning and sentimental value to you-- aka it was with you and someon who produced it cared enough about it to service it, time it, and warrant it. Perpetual-watch.com's watches are well done in my opinion and I dont think, for $250 or so for a watch with an alligator band, swiss quality push button deployant, curved sapphire crystal, outstanding custom crafted sword hands, a beautiful original dial, fully timed and lubricated movement, water proof tested, etc and a 2 year warranty where the seller actually stands behind it and insists on paying shipping both ways that I have to find something negative. So there is context here. That also appllies to other manufacturers that folks like. For example the same thing I could argue here with some fo the "Parnis" "big pilots' i recently bought, the ones with the power reserve and small second (nobody has reviewed it, I should.) Anyway, I own an IWC big pilot and I own two of these, one with a grey dial and one with a silver/orange dial. Bought off of ebay from 2 different sellers. The grey dial one is excellent, the silver dial movement was clearly not lubricated. Both of the crowns are sharp enough to scratch my wrist but the gray one was better. But for $80 each I am blown away with the value so i can pick it apart but I believe they did a good job. They both keep reasonable time, I'm sure the silver dial one will blow apart in a year unless I pull the back off and lubricate it. Now those watches aren't even in the same league as the perpetual-watches.com watch but I like them. Alex at perpetual services his movements, times them, puts sapphire on them, he wouldn't even think of putting a case out that sliced your finger (I literallly had a chinese watch case do that as I was inspecting it)-- so is the outer tachymetre ring off? Perhaps maybe, I don't know, but usually I'm dealing with a world of issues before I worry about whether I have a 1/6th of a second alignment. I worry about that on a UN, Blancpain, IWC, or Patek and even then I might find, on ocassion, a chrono hand slightly out of alignment. By the way, on that subject, it's a fact that the sapphire crystal itself and the refraction of the light can make a totally aligned hand look misaligned. Some watch manufacturers actually compensate for this refraction by misaligning the hands intentionally to match the impact of the sapphirre glass on the eye.


----------



## watch_art

watch savant, it seems like you're trying too hard to make perpetual watch sound like the ultimate cats meow...
like a previous poster said, comes off a LOT like an infomercial. unless they're your watches that you're trying to sell, why are you defending them so wholeheartedly? i don't see that too often around here.

and that whole bit about purposefully misaligning the hands to compensate for the crystal sounds like a load of BS. but i may be wrong...

and for some reason, i doubt you actually own ant of those fine swiss brands you mentioned... sounds too much like somebody trying to prove something by throwing a bunch of big names around to raise your level of believability. i dunno...

so are you sure you're not alex from perpetual-watch.com????


----------



## watchsavant

"Big names around?" Is my vocabularly a bit large for you? And you are wrong on the hands (it's a micromeasurement thing, but some do it.) I read your self-description, you can learn from someone who has been collecting longer than yourself (aka your alpha watches NOT that I am critical of that, a few junkers in the box) and may have a more technical bent. So you might learn about the differences I am pointing out and other products coming from Hong Kong. I have learned a ton from others here on this forum. I happen to think that there's more to understand here about chinese watches then look-alike daytona's and the like and I believe so do others here. Send me a PM and I will reveal who I am if you reveal yourself and of course I will always reveal who I am to any moderator. I am in the US, I work in the technology field and I am a published author and known in my field (well sorry for throwing around names) and so I didn't crawl out from under a rock. The fact that you don't understand or know the terms I used or the brands is an opportunity for you to learn in my opinion, not attack. The fact that you feel I'm a hardsell is your opinion, I don't think you are wrong per se, but it's my right to share my enthusiasm over good work and your right to ignore it. If you want me to help you understand something, then ask, but don't attack my post because you think it is too much positive information. I differ because I'm not here doing the sis-boom-bah on one of these other brands that everyone keeps taking about. In terms of throwing around names/etc, it's a fact I own these swiss brands and I have enough watches, diversity in movements and complications, and exposure to the swiss market and the folks there that I can talk with some authority on the topics and contribute. If you don't agree or like any of the points, then ignore the post. Some folks, perhaps you are one, can't get past the fact that Alex didn't understand the Internet enough to know how to post up here previously, I'm aware of that scenario and he has a bum wrap from it in my opinion (aka forgive the guy, he learned, most folks have a religion that suggests that as a decent course for life) and so folks have an axe to grind. So you can condemn him all you want and you can attack me for trying to raise the awareness of what I think is a standout amongst chinese watchmakers in the lower cost range, but in the end you are off-base-- I'm not Alex, these names I throw around are names I understand and products I own, I know some of the folks from those swiss companies, and I have enough watches, books, and knowledge on the subject to likely spin your head.. So if you don't like it, if you think I am an infomercial, then that's your problem but you are incorrect on all counts.


----------



## I just like to watch

watchsavant said:


> "Big names around?" Is my vocabularly a bit large for you? And you are wrong on the hands (it's a micromeasurement thing, but some do it.) I read your self-description, you can learn from someone who has been collecting longer than yourself (aka your alpha watches NOT that I am critical of that, a few junkers in the box) and may have a more technical bent. So you might learn about the differences I am pointing out and other products coming from Hong Kong. I have learned a ton from others here on this forum. I happen to think that there's more to understand here about chinese watches then look-alike daytona's and the like and I believe so do others here. Send me a PM and I will reveal who I am if you reveal yourself and of course I will always reveal who I am to any moderator. I am in the US, I work in the technology field and I am a published author and known in my field (well sorry for throwing around names) and so I didn't crawl out from under a rock. The fact that you don't understand or know the terms I used or the brands is an opportunity for you to learn in my opinion, not attack. The fact that you feel I'm a hardsell is your opinion, I don't think you are wrong per se, but it's my right to share my enthusiasm over good work and your right to ignore it. If you want me to help you understand something, then ask, but don't attack my post because you think it is too much positive information. I differ because I'm not here doing the sis-boom-bah on one of these other brands that everyone keeps taking about. In terms of throwing around names/etc, it's a fact I own these swiss brands and I have enough watches, diversity in movements and complications, and exposure to the swiss market and the folks there that I can talk with some authority on the topics and contribute. If you don't agree or like any of the points, then ignore the post. Some folks, perhaps you are one, can't get past the fact that Alex didn't understand the Internet enough to know how to post up here previously, I'm aware of that scenario and he has a bum wrap from it in my opinion (aka forgive the guy, he learned, most folks have a religion that suggests that as a decent course for life) and so folks have an axe to grind. So you can condemn him all you want and you can attack me for trying to raise the awareness of what I think is a standout amongst chinese watchmakers in the lower cost range, but in the end you are off-base-- I'm not Alex, these names I throw around are names I understand and products I own, I know some of the folks from those swiss companies, and I have enough watches, books, and knowledge on the subject to likely spin your head.. So if you don't like it, if you think I am an infomercial, then that's your problem but you are incorrect on all counts.


Too much protestation.

Too much abrasiveness (is that the right word? Sorry about my limited vocabulary).

Trying too hard to push this brand, which is becoming counterproductive.

Too many words.


----------



## watch_art

I just like to watch said:


> Too much protestation.
> 
> Too much abrasiveness (is that the right word? Sorry about my limited vocabulary).
> 
> Trying too hard to push this brand, which is becoming counterproductive.
> 
> Too many words.


my thoughts exactly.

and no watchsavant, you aren't throwing any big vocabulary around that i don't understand. i never said that. i said you're throwing big names around like a teenager trying to sound or act cool by mentioning his cool shoes or fancy pants.

and you never even gave a review of your watch. you just listed a few points about it. where is the actual review? where are the pics? the wrist shots?
come on, help us out.

and i'm glad you read my personal description, now you know EVERYTHING about me. and just in case you're curious, i have a few more watches than what's on that little list, but really, who cares.

you just sound like you're full of baloney, that's all. i don't care what books and knowledge you have, i don't care what watches you have, and i don't care if you're a published author in the technology field.

you still sound like an infomercial. all you need is a blue shirt and a black beard and to scream really loud on tv.


----------



## watchsavant

I'm really sorry, perhaps I should have used pictures rather than words for you. I'm not apologizing for a single word of my posts with enthusiasm and any trite-ism your mind would like to concoct. Let's take the big word flyback. You won't know a flyback if it hit you in the head, that's clear. There are folks here who do not know the difference between a sapphire or mineral crystal and there is nothing wrong with that and they seek to learn, that's what I try to help with but for folks such as yourself, knowledge is an infomercial so go play with clay. Watchmaking involves many elements. Tradeoffs. Or stock hands versus custom ones. Or lubricating a movement versus shipping it dry. Or timing it versus taking it from the factory. Decorated grade versus unfinished. Polished and honed versus slopped-out. A complication versus just telling time. A 2 year warranty versus none or one not really supported. That's what watch collecting is for folks that have been doing it for a while. For you, that's infomerical stuff. I get that, you have very little experience but a feeling you must be a contrarian to knowledge. My protestation, my enthusiasm, and my support is my choice. If that looks weird or odd or confusing to you, that's your problem. That's the difference between passion, knowledge, and dedication and flitting around these forums with junkers and learning nothing about their underlying strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## watchsavant

Mechanical watchmaking overcame quartz watches through passion and an understanding that mechanical movements were a large engineering feat, an art form of science, engineering, and quality and employed thousands of people in a given company dedicated to micromechanical excellence. For example, a video of the Hamilton watch company and its factories blew me away. Mechanical watchmaking is about a dedication to what's inside and what lasts. Actually, your Omega (from your byline) is an example of that, it's remains a great brand and Hayek and his sons continue to do an amazing job with it. The words, the passion, etc, are built from a decade of studying the industry's history, its evolution, its branding, and the work itself. Chinese watchmaking has me perplexed yet I am passionate about learning and sharing more. The group on this forum learning truely about the implementations represent genuine pioneers. There are some on the forums that get it and see more to it. As for the too many words, I type at over 240 wpm and the words flow. I accept your perspective there are too many words, that I'm abrasive, and that I disagree. I'm contrarian, I piss people off. That's fine. I am not calling you wrong. Just stop poking me and I won't post again on this thread ;-) that way it won't keep appearing at the top. What I think the thread would benefit from are others that have actually had this guy's watches or can comment on differential quality. That's what I hoped when I started the thread.


----------



## watchsavant

Note that I have been told but someone else competent in the tourbillons that the wiki may not be accurate and that the DG8101 may in fact not be a variant of the Sea Gull coaxial tourbillon. I have a Dixmont flying tourbillon (off-center) with day/date from Ticino and have found it to be highly reliable and I like it quite a bit. the DG8101 from perpetual-watch is another Dixmont toubillon with a coaxial (center) tourbillon but no other complication except it is self-winding (automatic)


----------



## Stiggie

Thank you Sammysy for the pix and your opinion. Don't understand the whole arguying here. He is happy with the watch and it looks great. He only mentioned some minor issues (which are his opinion).... nothing terrible.

I have not seen any unhappy customers here so far, so that's a good sign. So let's talk about watches :-!

Another wristshot!


----------



## sammysy

Nice looking watch there! I like the case work, and the dial must be quite spectacular in person. I'm impressed that the hands on their watches are always just the right length.



Stiggie said:


> Another wristshot!


----------



## Stiggie

Yep, I love the blued steel hands. You don't see that so often. Love them.


----------



## Kurt Behm

I just ordered that 'Regulator' today !

)

Kurt


----------



## Martin_B

Kurt Behm said:


> I just ordered that 'Regulator' today !
> 
> )
> 
> Kurt


Be sure to post lots of pics when it arrives. I think it's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Maxxie

I bought the chrono (C-03), and have the AT-03 in transit. C-03 is stunning with its officer case and white dial. Great value, true understated style and sophistication with excellent service from Alex. Comparable to other quality watches that are far more expensive. Timeless beauty.


----------



## Pendulum

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

Hello everyone, this is my first post on highly respected website.
I've just read through this thread and I thought I would like to comment on some of the remarks posted here. Watchsavant is passionate about the quality of the products and the dedication of Perpetual-Watch.com in delivering fine watches at a remarkable price. I COULD NOT AGREE MORE. I have just received my Regulator watch from them (purchased 29/11/10) and it is for the price the best bargain in a watch I have ever bought. the quality of build and finish, the friendly dealings with the company and the ease and speed with which I received the watch (at a price which you pay for some crummy 'replica watch') was a delight. Sorry, watch art, you really have no idea (unless you have since purchased a watch from the company).


----------



## TO_ARCH

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*



Pendulum said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on highly respected website.
> I've just read through this thread and I thought I would like to comment on some of the remarks posted here. Watchsavant is passionate about the quality of the products and the dedication of Perpetual-Watch.com in delivering fine watches at a remarkable price. I COULD NOT AGREE MORE. I have just received my Regulator watch from them (purchased 29/11/10) and it is for the price the best bargain in a watch I have ever bought. the quality of build and finish, the friendly dealings with the company and the ease and speed with which I received the watch (at a price which you pay for some crummy 'replica watch') was a delight. Sorry, watch art, you really have no idea (unless you have since purchased a watch from the company).


WELCOME to Chinese Mechanical Watches Forum!!! 

I am 100% agree! I got two watches from Alex and he is a great gentleman to deal with. More important he got ambition about watch! 
|>


----------



## lateasusual

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

I also had a pleasant experience with my recent purchases from Perpetual, including the R-01 (wow). For someone, like me, who was venturing into mechanical watches for the first time and didn't want to pay hundreds for my first purchase, I believe I got a good deal of watch for my money. Time will tell how the watches hold up under the warranty period. I have seen no follow up from others that have posted in the past. I felt more confident of the warranty in purchasing from Perpetual than I did from looking at stuff on eBay.

Since you are new to the forum (welcome), I am curious to know how you decided to make your purchase with Perpetual Watch?


----------



## AlbertaTime

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*



Pendulum said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on highly respected website.


Hi Pendulum! *WELCOME* to the Chinese Mechanical Watch forum.


----------



## Pendulum

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

Hi again
It was from another watch website a while ago. The watch enthusiast who was posting was commenting on how chinese watch buying was a minefield of good versus evil. He made a particular mention about the quality of Perpetual-Watch.com as a company and their no nonsence website. So I bought the R-01 (glad I did).


----------



## Pendulum

*Re: another point- marketing and the soul of a chinese watchmaker*

And thank you for the 'Welcome' fellow watch enthusiasts.


----------



## jordy

*They don't provide the good customer service now*, I had asked them about GMT watch that I was interesting, their reply was not very quick, I asked again and got the answer. Before I placed the order, I had asked them another question, and the same, I asked twice, and then I got Mr. Lee's reply, he told me there were only him answered the questions, and I had asked so many GMT questions, he won't answer my question anymore, and wanted me to get my GMT watch from other vendors. *I don't think they have good customer service*. Anyway, I got my watch from others already.


----------



## Bergarn

May I ask what kind of questions you asked regarding GMT watches?

Sounds a bit weird that he wouldn't want to sell to you because of a couple of innocent questions. But on the other hand if you turned out to be a pain in the *** who sent endless questions and expected less than a day turnaround I would be fed up too.


----------



## Martin_B

I've heard this before. Some people compared him to this famous Seinfeld character ;-)


----------



## AaaVee

My review of Perpetual T-01 Tourbillon -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-review-perpetual-tourbillon-t-05-a-498777-post3655079.html


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Here's my R-05...

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5066/5659101059_8ce55e73f3_b.jpg


----------



## Minutemannen

I like my GMT.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Hi Minutemannen!! *W**E**L**C**O**M**E* to the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum! 

Very attractive GMT from Perpetual :-!


----------



## wildpack

That Regulator R-05 looks really interesting. On the web site I see that some watches have no PayPal button and its noted that you must "order in advance" (which sounds like a waiting list). However, some watches like the R-05 are labelled as "Sold Out". What does this mean? Are these watches never to be produced again, or what?

Just thought I'd ask before I contact the soup, or rather, the watch maker.

thanks.


----------



## whatmeworry

Minutemannen said:


> I like my GMT.


Gorgeous pics. I liked the look of the GMT already but you might have just pushed me over the edge.

Incidentally, how does the GMT hand work? Is it infinitely adjustable or does it jump from hour to hour when you set it?

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## kmusky

I have the Perpetual Jumping hour, great watch, that fulfills both the "unusual movement" and "boutique maker" slots in my collection.


----------



## AlbertaTime

kmusky said:


> I have the Perpetual Jumping hour...


...and it's a beauty!


----------



## Minutemannen

Alex, the watch maker, just confirmed that watches with no paypal button will be in stock and ready for delivery in a short period of time.

The watches labelled as "sold out" will not be in stock for several months - or as he put it: For a long time.

Alex is very serviceminded and he will give you a more certain answer if you inquire any specific model.


----------



## Minutemannen

whatmeworry said:


> Gorgeous pics. I liked the look of the GMT already but you might have just pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Incidentally, how does the GMT hand work? Is it infinitely adjustable or does it jump from hour to hour when you set it?
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


Sorry I didn't read your post before.

The GMT hand is what you call infinetely adjustable. Though it will not be 100% corresponding to the main dials until 10 minutes or so have passed. This is a nice feature because it's difficult to adjust it to the exact position by hand.


----------



## maxime-be

As there are no more posts in the topic since a year: does anyone has some updates on perpetual?

Have people bought others watches of this brand? Have they improved? Some information on warranty / follow up of watches by perpetual? Interested in buying one.


----------



## wildpack

I have a tourbillon that cost me $960. That's my ultimate watch, i.e. "This is a tourbillon. Swiss tourbillon start at $26,000. .... etc.." Also have a Regulator from Alex that needed adjustment of the hands - probably a shipping issue. Cosmetically they're excellent IMHO.

Recently, I'm somewhat of the opinion that I'll go after a "real" Sea-Gull rather than OEMs. I've got a really small sample size from Perpetual (like two), but I look at the number of problems with watches from Thomas. I've had no problem with my 1963, but others have. "Yes" he always fixes them, and "yes" they're a great price. But still, you can't escape the probable fact that OEMs get a lower grade movement.

Just my current opinion. You can do a lot lot worse than a Perpetual. The Perpetuals are at least a class or two above a Parnis for example.


----------



## unwatched

Just looked at their web site and every watch is listed as sold out. Nothing on ebay, either. Looks like they may be out of business.


----------



## wildpack

I see some tourbillons and chronographs for sale.

Some stuff he had a month ago is sold out. IIRC most of his customers are in Japan.

You can e-mail Alex and he'll put you on a waiting list.


----------



## maxime-be

unwatched said:


> Just looked at their web site and every watch is listed as sold out. Nothing on ebay, either. Looks like they may be out of business.


I sent a mail as well to Alex on sunday but didn't receive a mail back so they might be out of business indeed.
On which ebay do you normally look for perpetual? .com or .hk or something else?

Still looking for information on warranty / repairs though.


----------



## wildpack

Guess you're not interested in a tourbillon or chronograph.


----------



## maxime-be

Actually i am interested in a tourbillon...


----------



## wildpack

maxime-be said:


> I sent a mail as well to Alex on sunday but didn't receive a mail back ....
> 
> Still looking for information on warranty / repairs though.


There is a fairly large time difference if you're in North America, so it's possible to lose a day. Or if he's busy. Just something to keep in mind.

IIRC, the warranties were 2 years on the watches. Note that for tourbillons directly from Sea-Gull, there's a lifetime warranty. Then again Sea-Gull want something like $5K :-d.

Also IIRC, Alex will service the tourbillons for $60. That's incredibly low by any measure. Servicing is one thing that really scares people about tourbillons. (Frankly, chronographs scare me.)

Also I remember postings that say Alex doesn't really appreciate people that like to e-mail 200+ questions over a 2 week period. I take those comments to mean that he's not totally desperate and willing to go to outrageous lengths to sell a watch. Or that he figures his time is worth something. He's also a pretty small operation with 2 or 3 employees.

One thing that I did find initially unsettling, was that I paid Alex's accountant, not Alex. Probably makes his accounting fees lower or something funny in tax laws.


----------



## wildpack

maxime-be said:


> Actually i am interested in a tourbillon...


*link deleted by moderator: no links to replica sites.*


----------



## maxime-be

Great comments and thank you for the link wildpack! Will read that topic. 

Personal question: would you consider buying a <1000$ tourbillon from another brand than perpetual?


----------



## wildpack

maxime-be said:


> .....would you consider buying a <1000$ tourbillon from another brand than perpetual?


I can't remember reading any reviews of lower priced tourbillon movements that were really positive. OTOH, I think I've seen glowing reports on the Sea-Gull movements. Sea-Gull, the watch guys who are moving up in the world, etc., etc.

However, Sea-Gull makes movements in three grades - best for themselves, lower two for other people to make watches. Parnis uses lower grade and there are plenty of complaints. Thomas of 1963 Re-issue fame makes watches for the Chinese Watch Forum here on WIS. Again a significant number of problems. Thomas does resolve problems, but that's not the point. The point is that I believe Sea-Gull gives other people movements that aren't the best.

My theory at the time, was that these small shops like Alex were taking sub-standard movements and then cleaning/adjusting/re-working them into really good movements. Careful casing of a mediocre movements beats sloppy casing of a superior movement.

My thoughts now? Thomas is a legend and yet.... the watches are far from perfect. Today I'm not sure if Superman (Alex or Thomas) can make up for an OEM grade movement. And a really small sample size for Alex, even if most reviews are positive. Lastly, I can't afford to have any watch, let alone a tourbillon, serviced locally. If Alex truly does go out of business, then servicing is out of the question.

So how do I do feel? I'd don't need no stinkin' Rolex. I got me a tourbillon, ST8000 movement. Eat your hearts out guys.
(OK, so its a TY8000 OEM.....)


----------



## hked

Not refuting your opinion here, but Thomas told me his movements are sourced directly from Seagull and are AAA graded. He oversaw the Hong Kong international subsiduary of Seagull for many years and is widely respected in the Chinese watch industry. So it is not improbable that he pays for and receives the best Chinese movements. In fact, he showed me some movements yesterday and they included higher end ETA, Seagull double-tourbillon and some Liaoning 7750 clones. 'Guanxi' is still prevalent in China and I know he is able to source quality (not reject) movements from brands that do not sell to outsiders ;-).

You mentioned in another thread concerning our 2011 Moonphase watches "It appeared (at the instant I looked) like 10% were reporting problems." 10% is around 15 watches and I remember there were only a handful, and certainly less than 10, with issues (which were all resolved). There will always be problems with mechanical watch failure, be it through bumps or improper handling during shipping, which were not evident when leaving the factory. So, excellent after-sales service IS relevant and I would be very angry if the seller refused to address problems after taking my hard-earned money. o|:rodekaarto|:rodekaart

BTW, *maxime-be* Perpetual is closed for Chinese New Year and will re-open on the 18th February.


----------



## wildpack

hked said:


> .... Thomas told me his movements are sourced directly from Seagull and are AAA graded. .....


That's really good to know. There's lots of threads talking about OEM's maybe getting A, AA. Have never seen a thread confirming AAA in a non Sea-Gull watch. IMHO it would be a huge plus to advertise this fact. Definitely affects my opinion.

Maybe my big problem with ANY after-sales service is paying for return shipping. You guys in China can mail stuff anywhere in the world cheaper than I can send a package to the same city in Canada. US shipping is way cheaper but then its a PITA.


----------



## hked

"Maybe my big problem with ANY after-sales service is paying for return shipping. You guys in China can mail stuff anywhere in the world cheaper than I can send a package to the same city in Canada. US shipping is way cheaper but then its a PITA."

Very true, especially if the shipping costs exceed or is on a par with the value of the watch. Sometimes if you ask nicely they may pay for return shipping.


----------



## Thrax

Common business sense would dictate that it's actually _not_ in Sea-Gull's interests to reserve its best movements for itself. See this thread for more exploration on the topic.

More to the point, I don't believe anyone has *actually* confirmed that as true.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Hey WildPack,

I emailed him a few weeks ago and he did eventually respond after I sent a follow-up email. He was offended by some of my questions which I posted in another thread so tread lightly.


----------



## sqroot3

GoBuffs11 said:


> Hey WildPack,
> 
> I emailed him a few weeks ago and he did eventually respond after I sent a follow-up email. He was offended by some of my questions which I posted in another thread so tread lightly.


furthering these sentiments--Alex is a class act and, to his credit, he puts a great deal of thought into his customer service. I recently had a great interaction with him purchasing a jump hour watch. And yes, they do seem to be on break temporarily for the lunar new year.


----------



## wildpack

sqroot3 said:


> furthering these sentiments--Alex is a class act and, to his credit, he puts a great deal of thought into his customer service. I recently had a great interaction with him purchasing a jump hour watch. And yes, they do seem to be on break temporarily for the lunar new year.


Just to be clear, I was giving an opinion on OEM Seagull watches that is based on absolutely no facts but rather only what I read on watch forums. As thorax said, there's absolutely no definitive information available.

The only time any real info emerges is when people like hiked decide to post it.

I had absolutely no problem dealing with Alex - other people posted that they did. I have no idea what people said to tick him off. My post was meant to remind perspective buyers that they should be on their best behavior.

All my watches from Alex and Thomas are beautiful and without problem.

I have no idea of failure rates of ANY watch, let alone Alex's or Thomas's. If you need the facts to post, then I'll stop posting opinions. (Lot's of others should probably stop posting too ;-))


----------



## GoBuffs11

Sorry I misinterpreted. To be clear he seemed to be the most offended that I asked for a watch without a strap. He had assumed I thought it wasn't a "quality" strap. In reality I already have quite a few extra 20mm straps and just didn't need another lying around in a box. The fact that he cares enough about his products to be offended means I will absolutely buy a watch from him when they become available again.



wildpack said:


> Just to be clear, I was giving an opinion on OEM Seagull watches that is based on absolutely no facts but rather only what I read on watch forums. As thorax said, there's absolutely no definitive information available.
> 
> The only time any real info emerges is when people like hiked decide to post it.
> 
> I had absolutely no problem dealing with Alex - other people posted that they did. I have no idea what people said to tick him off. My post was meant to remind perspective buyers that they should be on their best behavior.
> 
> All my watches from Alex and Thomas are beautiful and without problem.
> 
> I have no idea of failure rates of ANY watch, let alone Alex's or Thomas's. If you need the facts to post, then I'll stop posting opinions. (Lot's of others should probably stop posting too ;-))


----------



## jamesbee

Just to chime in, I have a Perpetual GMT which i am extremely happy with. The clarity of the crystal, and the finish of the dial indices are 2 things that are really outstanding. It seems to have the most finely finished dial of all my watches (compared to e.g. christopher ward & squale)

I think Perpetual are just closed for the Lunar new year to the poster who asked about non responsiveness. I was in touch with Alex just a couple weeks ago. He really is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Elph02

I have purchased eight (8) watches from Alex and all are of excellent quality and performance. I have two GMTs and they are among my favorite watches. Many thanks to Alex for providing a superb product at a very reasonable price point.


----------



## wildpack

I think I'm back to my original theory. Alex buys movements from Sea-Gull and does a superior job of casing them with distinctive dials and high quality cases.

The Perpetual watchbands are super high quality IMHO. I'm in the process of replacing all my leather bands with "exotic" bands. Except for the Perpetual Regulator that's on leather - there's just no reason because the strap is really high quality.

Alex being upset about a customer declining a watchband is funny in a twisted way. Customer doesn't need a watchband and doesn't realize the quality of the Perpetual bands. Seller is either insulted or thinks customer is nuts.

Information seems to be available about the different grades of ETA movements. It's possible to find out which grade is in a particular Hamilton watch for instance. Maybe it would be advantageous (at least to the customer) to know more about Sea-Gull movements. OTOH, nobody really seems to care what's inside a Michael Korrs.


----------



## Noobheure

Anyone get import taxes from buying off this website (import from Europe)

I might consider them for a purchase in the future I like some of their design and they are indeed affordable.


----------



## Steve2011

watchsavant said:


> It's funny, I have older fingers and hands I think by this forum's benchmark (over 45 years old) and I actually have some trouble winding certain manual wind watches like a Samson seagull tourbillon I own (I don't know who makes these Jualong, Minorva, but they need to learn about crowns on my particular example.) Anyway, I have had zero issues winding my perpetual-watch.com chronograph-- realy no problem at all. I don't want to sound like I'm arguing-down Sammy's items or anyone who wants to differ, I just have my view and will share it here. It is a bigger onion crown. It may be a matter of finger size or something and my bigger fingers, while having less dexterity, work well with an onion crown I don't know. I can say that I find the straight traditional crowns (just simple straight line) difficult on many manual winds and I have no issue with the perpetual-watch crown. On the outer dial, that is interesting I never noticed that, I really don't use that on any of my watches. The Sea gull venus movement is not exactly an F. Piguet flyback (aka like what I have on my blancpain flyback or vacheron) and so I dont have the expectation that it is going to be accurate to fractions of a second-- these have stutter and all kinds of things, they are not $3000 movements in a $7000 watch not that I think you should have to pay that to not get stutter but the swiss have cornered what it means to perfect this stuff and they name a price. I have 3 implementations of the venus 175 seagull movement and not a single one of them matches the perpetual-watch.com implementation. The closest is the seagull reissue air force version, not plastic crystal more vintage looking one one coming from the netherlands but the large one, my wife wears that one and I bought it from cnmark-- that one is pretty well done and I think it probably actually comes from the Sea Gull factory. So we can pick apart the perpetual-watch implementation and I want to be clear that I am not challenging Sammy's points as I don't have his watch, I have the same one but I have the one I received, not his. He seemed to like it enough to write a nice review. But frankly so many of these chinese watches are interesting and enjoyable but they are not in my opinion done with attention to an accumulation of details that excudes quality-- maybe a great price, value, and fun, but not an accumulation of quality elements. I mean, glue isn't dripping from his watches or bezels fallign off, his watches will probably last a lifetime especially given the fact he services them both in and outside of warranty so you don't have to throw it away if it has meaning and sentimental value to you-- aka it was with you and someon who produced it cared enough about it to service it, time it, and warrant it. Perpetual-watch.com's watches are well done in my opinion and I dont think, for $250 or so for a watch with an alligator band, swiss quality push button deployant, curved sapphire crystal, outstanding custom crafted sword hands, a beautiful original dial, fully timed and lubricated movement, water proof tested, etc and a 2 year warranty where the seller actually stands behind it and insists on paying shipping both ways that I have to find something negative. So there is context here. That also appllies to other manufacturers that folks like. For example the same thing I could argue here with some fo the "Parnis" "big pilots' i recently bought, the ones with the power reserve and small second (nobody has reviewed it, I should.) Anyway, I own an IWC big pilot and I own two of these, one with a grey dial and one with a silver/orange dial. Bought off of ebay from 2 different sellers. The grey dial one is excellent, the silver dial movement was clearly not lubricated. Both of the crowns are sharp enough to scratch my wrist but the gray one was better. But for $80 each I am blown away with the value so i can pick it apart but I believe they did a good job. They both keep reasonable time, I'm sure the silver dial one will blow apart in a year unless I pull the back off and lubricate it. Now those watches aren't even in the same league as the perpetual-watches.com watch but I like them. Alex at perpetual services his movements, times them, puts sapphire on them, he wouldn't even think of putting a case out that sliced your finger (I literallly had a chinese watch case do that as I was inspecting it)-- so is the outer tachymetre ring off? Perhaps maybe, I don't know, but usually I'm dealing with a world of issues before I worry about whether I have a 1/6th of a second alignment. I worry about that on a UN, Blancpain, IWC, or Patek and even then I might find, on ocassion, a chrono hand slightly out of alignment. By the way, on that subject, it's a fact that the sapphire crystal itself and the refraction of the light can make a totally aligned hand look misaligned. Some watch manufacturers actually compensate for this refraction by misaligning the hands intentionally to match the impact of the sapphirre glass on the eye.


Lost the will to live no disrespect, maybe consider a carear in writing .


----------



## jamesbee

Noobheure said:


> Anyone get import taxes from buying off this website (import from Europe)
> 
> I might consider them for a purchase in the future I like some of their design and they are indeed affordable.


I wasn't charged any import tax or duty when I received mine, although it is hit or miss and really depends on the local customs.


----------



## Irureta

He is definitely not out of business. I just bought the last of his jump-hours a month ago, it arrived last week and I am absolutely impressed with this watch and with the fantastic communications with Alex. It was a pleasure to buy a watch from him!!

He also told me that many models will be available again this june. I will for sure buy another one!


----------



## maxime-be

Good to hear all the stuff above! As well I guess that Alex is reading the forum because he updated his site 😊

Another question: is Alex changing is watches often? I see so many sold out or not on sale and I'm wondereing if he will make new design watches or if he's reproducing its existing models ( over and over again?)


----------



## draistlin

hey guys, looking at the perpetual website and really liking the look of some of his chronographs, like the C-01,C-02,C-03,C-04, whats the difference between these, from what i can gather looks like the dial colours are different. Has anyone owned any of these chronos, care to share your thoughts on these. Thanks


----------



## wessa

I have had this one for close to one year and very happy with it.


----------



## maxime-be

Nobody has the answer on my question?


----------



## ilDottore

:-sI have just visited the Perpetual-Watch site. Liked what I saw - BUT they are _all_ marked "Sold Out". Why is this? Are they out of business, or something more fraudulent?
Thank you. Martin


----------



## Thrax

A man named Alex owns Perpetual. Alex only has a small handful of employees, and they produce limited volumes. Business is currently suspended for the Chinese New Year holiday, which basically shuts everything in China down for 2 weeks.

In addition to that, because of the limited production volumes, some watches will take longer to come back in stock than you might expect. Many models are expected to come back in stock over the next few months. The company is _not_ out of business, as you'll find that the site is still offering tourbillon movements, for example.


----------



## Dan-LAX

ilDottore said:


> :-sI have just visited the Perpetual-Watch site. Liked what I saw - BUT they are _all_ marked "Sold Out". Why is this? Are they out of business, or something more fraudulent?
> Thank you. Martin


Martin,

Perpetual Watch is still in business. Remember, it's Chinese New Year (Lunar) over there last week. So, many are on holiday break for the week. I believe many folks take at least a week vacation, maybe more. I did receive an email reply from Perpetual Watch yesterday about an inquiry related to "sold out" models. It looks like they're back from holiday.

As to your question about the sold out models, many of those will be available in August of 2013 according to Perpetual.

Dan


----------



## DanOK

As the new guy I want to thank everyone for posting pictures and your thoughts on this company. As an old road warrior I like to travel light and get as much double duty out of the stuff I have with me as possible. To me the Perpetual GMT G-01 is dressy enough for suits during the day and casual in the evenings. Just the look I need to dress up and down. Like most craftsman I know, longer lead times is the price you pay for fit and finish. I have asked Perpetual to put me on a waiting list and I hope its not as long as August but if it is I'll just have to wait.

Hello and Thanks for the insight.

Dan


----------



## Diospada

I saw the reviews of their watches and got on the waiting list for a regulator. 

Chinese New Year is about a week or two in China and Hong Kong depending on the place and employer. I would not worry too much right now about the response as Alex got back to me within a few hours.


----------



## DanOK

There was an email from him this morning confirming it would August before the G-01/02 would be back in stock. He said the case size will be increasing to 41mm, an anti-glare double AR coating to ensure legibility is being added, and also noted that there will be a $10 price increase for the general collection to $150. Still a great value in my opinion. Guess I will have to work on being patience.

Dan


----------



## oring

i have my perpetual C-06, chronograph with moonphase arrived today, it is really a very good looking watch, the pictures on the website do not do justice to the real watch in hand, excellent craftmanship, it is absolutely great value ! i can't wait for my next order of a regulator, R-05.


----------



## gobbi

oring, take and share some pics of your new watch!


----------



## ninzeo

Mine says hi! Don't know why there is so little discussion and Perpetual owners indeed!
Beautiful piece! Very pleased with it. On par with my Russian Poljot Journey quality and finish wise. By far the most beautiful and best finished/most detailed Chinese watch I own.
Still contemplating the moonphase white dial (or the Seagull M199S) and maybe a Perpetual Tourbillion!


----------



## oring

my C-06, pictures quality is bad because it is taken with my handphone.


----------



## pkoko

I have asked to be placed on wait-list for a watch... How long does it take to finish an order?

Also, concerning water resistance. Can I shower with it?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

pkoko said:


> I have asked to be placed on wait-list for a watch... How long does it take to finish an order?
> 
> Also, concerning water resistance. Can I shower with it?


There is only one Chinese watch with a WR high enough that showering would not ruin it; the Sea-Gull Dragon King.

Why on earth would you want to shower with a watch on; do you leave your socks on too?


----------



## AlbertaTime

Pawl_Buster said:


> There is only one Chinese watch with a WR high enough that showering would not ruin it; the Sea-Gull Dragon King.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to shower with a watch on; do you leave your socks on too?


Two, actually. The Beijing commemorative for the 1st Chinese aircraft carrier: Waterproof: 20ATM Movement: B1609ZR will take showering as well.


----------



## oring

pkoko said:


> I have asked to be placed on wait-list for a watch... How long does it take to finish an order?
> 
> Also, concerning water resistance. Can I shower with it?


 i enjoyed wearing my watch to shower, but only it is a dive watch like my Hexa K500 or Squale..others not a chance, not even dishwashing..
Alex placed me on the waiting list for the C-06 on the middle of Feb this year when i emailed him, told me the watch should be ready by August. But fortunately the batch of watches was completed earlier the plan, so i think it is all depend on his job schedule, he will certainly give you an idea when you place the order..may be it is going to be a long time but who know? there could be surprise..


----------



## Pawl_Buster

AlbertaTime said:


> Two, actually. The Beijing commemorative for the 1st Chinese aircraft carrier: Waterproof: 20ATM Movement: B1609ZR will take showering as well.
> 
> View attachment 1085920


You're right and I seem to remember a Shanghai or Sea-Gull sub with a 100M rating. But these are extreme exceptions and only good because of the original factory casing.

I don't trust any of the WR printing on any of the mushrooms or off brands to more than 3 to 5 ATM and then only the ones I have personally pressure tested.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

<Sigh> Another thread that ends up costing me money... I just put in an order for a chronograph and asked to get on the wait list for a GMT.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

GMTs are apparently out until the end of the year. But I'm in line for a chrono in September.


----------



## yoshiki

I am very tempted to get their tourbillon watch, what is the difference between the carrousel and coaxial tourbillion? 

Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thrax

Both are made by Sea-Gull. The shape of the tourbillon carriage is the difference.


----------



## yoshiki

Thrax said:


> Both are made by Sea-Gull. The shape of the tourbillon carriage is the difference.


Thanks for the information! Good to know that both are seagull movement..

Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Y4BBZY

The Regulator and Jump Hour look very interesting and specs looks good for the price.


----------



## 3wheelin

i tried dealing recently with the company via e-mail. The response was awful! When i asked whom i presumed was a fellow named Alex, how to go about buying one of his watches, i was told that watches of his type take time to produce and that i should look elsewhere. I responded that i only wanted to purchase one of the pointers and didnt know how to do that. He emailed me back with derogatory and racist remarks about selling to Americans and told me to buy in my own country. He then called me the "F" word and a few more racial slurs....Whats up with this maniac? I have re-read the emails and cant find anywhere where i was deserving of a response like that! There are wayyyy too many watches out there to put up with this incompetent racist!


----------



## dainese

3wheelin said:


> i tried dealing recently with the company via e-mail. The response was awful! When i asked whom i presumed was a fellow named Alex, how to go about buying one of his watches, i was told that watches of his type take time to produce and that i should look elsewhere. I responded that i only wanted to purchase one of the pointers and didnt know how to do that. He emailed me back with derogatory and racist remarks about selling to Americans and told me to buy in my own country. He then called me the "F" word and a few more racial slurs....Whats up with this maniac? I have re-read the emails and cant find anywhere where i was deserving of a response like that! There are wayyyy too many watches out there to put up with this incompetent racist!


I find that hard to believe. 
Alex is a proper watch enthusiast and a gent. Very dedicated and very well spoken.

He is quite firm with his beliefs and experience.

But there is an order for on the Web Page for responses.

Not sure what happened with your conversation.


----------



## NightOwl

I've talked to Alex before and while I can attest to his general shortness and curtness he's never cursed, used derogatory language, or personally attacked me. He comes across as overworked and stressed more than anythingelse Perhaps there was a misunderstanding or something was lost in translation.


----------



## sidney004

It just adds a little flavor to the experience. I'm on the wait list for the next batch of pointers. He produces a very nice watch at a fantastic price that I want to own. He was cordial to me but even if he wasn't, I'd still buy it. Talented people can be temperamental.


----------



## lvt

You make me a bit perplexed, I didn't buy anything from perpetual watch because I'be already owned a chronograph watch with the same Seagull movement but I always think they are nice and innovative.


----------



## dainese

lvt said:


> You make me a bit perplexed, I didn't buy anything from perpetual watch because I'be already owned a chronograph watch with the same Seagull movement but I always think they are nice and innovative.


That's like saying I'll never buy a tag because Oris Also uses eta movement, But Oris is nice. ;-)

I think their designs are different enough to be special and Alex rebuilds and tests his watches extensively. Not sure about seagull warranty but I also read good things about perpetual

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Something went wrong here. My dealings with Alex were extremely professional, and he went out of his way to provide excellent service - overdelivered, if anything. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again, long wait notwithstanding.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Something went wrong here. My dealings with Alex were extremely professional, and he went out of his way to provide excellent service - overdelivered, if anything. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again, long wait notwithstanding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I just ordered an R-01 and it also went very smoothly, although I can see how the cultural differences and his limited English language skills could lead to some serious misunderstandings.


----------



## abangr

sduford said:


> I just ordered an R-01 and it also went very smoothly, although I can see how the cultural differences and his limited English language skills could lead to some serious misunderstandings.


I also just did. The experience was smooth and Alex was courteous.


----------



## gobbi

love my Perpetual chronograph, waiting for the new watch...


----------



## Tourbill

Very nice. Asked to get on wait list for a PM-02 but sounds like I'll be waiting a year for one. Will likely get a Regulator in March when stock is in to hold me over.


----------



## sduford

Tourbill said:


> Very nice. Asked to get on wait list for a PM-02 but sounds like I'll be waiting a year for one. Will likely get a Regulator in March when stock is in to hold me over.


Yes, Alex told me the pre-order list is full until the end of 2014. I apparently was the last one to get on it.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Still enjoying mine...


----------



## sduford

Tsar Bomba said:


> Still enjoying mine...


It's a beauty, very classy looking.

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## soviet

I am very pleased to see that some classic looking watches listed for $10,000 on that site. That is into the range of luxury watches IMHO.


----------



## sduford

Today there's a great review of the R-01 on WhatchitAllAbout: Perpetual R-01 Regulator Watch Review | Watch It All About

I have that very same watch on the way to me, so it was comforting to read such a glowing review!


----------



## hiddenvalue

These are great watches for value and quality! 
Really interested in acquiring one, but as I see on their website they only do exports out of HK -- and I'm in HK...hm...


----------



## wildpack

hiddenvalue said:


> These are great watches for value and quality!
> Really interested in acquiring one, but as I see on their website they only do exports out of HK -- and I'm in HK...hm...


Officially, he doesn't have a B&M storefront, and doesn't entertain having visitors to gawk at the place where Perpetual Watches are made. IIRC, I did see a post where it says he does have a few HK clients. (I could be wrong tho)


----------



## dougiedude

I have the PR-1, too. A few months ago, I realized it wasn't getting the love (wear time) it deserved, and I almost sold it.... but then my better judgement kicked in :-!.

I think it will stay in my collection for quite a while... it is the only regulator I own, and a beauty to boot!


----------



## sduford

Just got a note from Alex that my R-01 is on its way! He's always been polite and efficient in his communication with me. 

Can't wait to see it in the steel!


----------



## sduford

My R-01 has arrived but I'm traveling and won't get to see it until Monday! 

Wanted to add more info to this thread. First of all a lot of people seem to get confused by the fact that all the watches on PerpetuaL's website show as "sold-out". I think Alex doesn't understand what people think when they see that or else he doesn't care because he can't keep up with demand anyway.

But really what's happening is that all models are still available but they make each model in small batches, in January they produced a batch of Regulators and in March they will be producing a batch of Power Reserve models (I reserved a PR-02 to go with my R-01). They are making three batches of Pointer Models this year, January, March and November/December, and all are sold-out.

So you need to send Alex an eMail and he will put you on the mailing list. When the watch is ready he sends you a PayPal invoice and a week or so later you have your watch. It's all about the timing really. When I contacted him a month ago I managed to get one of the January Rs and March PRs and I was the last one to get on the list for a PM at the end of the year as well. Occasionally people change their mind as well, so you could get lucky and get one earlier.

Browsing to his website, I found this Word document he wrote on how he tests and rebuilds every chrono movement he gets. It's a bit of an eye-opener and also a good indication of the attention to details he puts in every watch. His English is not perfect so it is a bit hard to understand in places, but from what I got out of it, he buys AAA Sea-Gull movements, dismantles every single one of them, rebuilds, cleans and adjusts them, and only uses about 60% of them, the rest are rejected! It is really amazing the attention to details and quality he puts in his watches for the price he charges.


----------



## ilDottore

*My experience!*

A few months ago I purchased a Regulator w/ a white dial {R0 5}. After wearing it for a week or so, I decided that because of the dial's shine it was difficult to read the sub-dials - not enough contrast. I wrote to Alex who suggested that I send the watch back to hime to have the crystal coated with anti-reflection material. He also said he would exchange the watch for an RO 2. I suggested that he simply switch out my dial for the black one on the the R0 6. He insisted that coating my crystal would make all the difference. I just kept the watch as is - and have been wearing it. It is a nice watch and keeps accurate time. Sub-dial contrast would [still ] improve it!!


----------



## dainese

*Re: My experience!*



ilDottore said:


> A few months ago I purchased a Regulator w/ a white dial {R0 5}. After wearing it for a week or so, I decided that because of the dial's shine it was difficult to read the sub-dials - not enough contrast. I wrote to Alex who suggested that I send the watch back to hime to have the crystal coated with anti-reflection material. He also said he would exchange the watch for an RO 2. I suggested that he simply switch out my dial for the black one on the the R0 6. He insisted that coating my crystal would make all the difference. I just kept the watch as is - and have been wearing it. It is a nice watch and keeps accurate time. Sub-dial contrast would [still ] improve it!!


That's the level of service and dedication that is hard to beat.


----------



## sduford

This is a follow-up to my last email.

After reading this Alex sent me an email to correct a few things. He somehow interpreted my posts as negative although I was actually being very positive about his watches! 

First of all he really does care about getting more customers so the fact that his website confusingly says "sold-out" is not because he doesn't care... I said that "tongue-in-cheek" and shouldn't have, my apologies to him. 

Second is that he doesn't actually overhaul the chrono movements: he inspects, tests and adjusts them, and rejects those that do not meet his standards. He does that to all movements no just chronos but the chronos require more work. When the watches are fully assembled he retests them for accuracy and amplitude in 5 positions. He does occasionally overhaul some of the tourbillons movements because at that price-point it makes sense to do so. He says that he personally builds all the Chrono and Tourbillon watches while his two employees do the regular watches. 

When buying Sea-Gull movements, he only buys AAA rated movements. The 40% reject figure doesn't apply to Sea-Gull AAA movements, it applies to his overall experience with Chinese movements. He actually shared some interesting observations about his experience with the various brands of Chinese movements, which I have asked for permission to share (still waiting for a reply).

I hope I got everything correctly this time. So I'm very impressed by his dedication to quality and customer service. He's one of those guys who are beginning to change the overall negative perception we have of the Chinese watch industry. I think his watches are beautiful and unique and provide unparalleled value for money.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

sduford said:


> This is a follow-up to my last email.
> 
> After reading this Alex sent me an email to correct a few things. He somehow interpreted my posts as negative although I was actually being very positive about his watches!
> 
> First of all he really does care about getting more customers so the fact that his website confusingly says "sold-out" is not because he doesn't care... I said that "tongue-in-cheek" and shouldn't have, my apologies to him.
> 
> Second is that he doesn't actually overhaul the chrono movements: he inspects, cleans, oils, tests and adjusts them, and rejects those that do not meet his standards. He does that to all movements no just chronos but the chronos require more work. When the watches are fully assembled he retests them for accuracy and amplitude in 4 positions. He does occasionally overhaul some of the tourbillons movements because at that price-point it makes sense to do so. He says that he personally builds all the Chrono and Tourbillon watches while his two employees do the regular watches.
> 
> He only uses Sea-Gull AAA for the chronos and tourbillons, but the regular watches contain an A or AA or other brands that do not rate their movements, but it still has to meet his standards. The 40% reject figure doesn't apply to Sea-Gull AAA movements, it applies to his overall experience with Chinese movements. He actually shared some interesting observations about his experience with the various brands of Chinese movements, which I have asked for permission to share (still waiting for a reply).
> 
> I hope I got everything correctly this time. So I'm very impressed by his dedication to quality and customer service. He's one of those guys who are beginning to change the overall negative perception we have of the Chinese watch industry. I think his watches are beautiful and unique and provide unparalleled value for money.


Thanks for the update.

As in many cases like this, it appears that misunderstandings due to a language barrier have probably accounted for most of the negative press Alex has gotten.
From posts on this forum; it is obvious that his product is top notch and when treated considerately and tactfully, Alex does provide the kind of customer service we all like.

Alex is not alone in having been misunderstood so it's worth remembering that treating most of these sellers like friends will go a long way towards reciprocal treatment 
Sure there are some rotten apples but most are really ok sellers.


----------



## sduford

Well, I got some things wrong again so I made some edits in my last post. It has now become clear that Alex doesn't want any discussion of his watches in any forums, whether positive, constructive or critical, as he put it:

"I know very well I run a business to sell watches online but I want as less exposures as possible in any watch forums. I like to run things my ways, simply put it ..... take it or leave it. If my customers & potential customers have any questions, problems & issues with PerpetuaL watches they can always come to me directly."

So I will respect his wishes and stop talking about his watches.

In closing though, I have to say that he strikes me as a very honest and up-front guy who is very passionate about his craft and about quality and in that regard he stands above most of the Chinese watch industry. The only problem I see is that language and cultural differences are causing some mis-communications and he doesn't want to acknowledge that. For example, he interpreted my posting about having received my tracking number as a lack of trust on my part which was making me document everything in public, when in fact I was just sharing my joy and excitement with my fellow WISes.

Anyway, as I said, I will respect his wishes and not talk about PerpetuaL anymore.


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> Well, I got some things wrong again so I made some edits in my last post. It has now become clear that Alex doesn't want any discussion of his watches in any forums, whether positive, constructive or critical, as he put it:
> 
> "I know very well I run a business to sell watches online but I want as less exposures as possible in any watch forums. I like to run things my ways, simply put it ..... take it or leave it. If my customers & potential customers have any questions, problems & issues with PerpetuaL watches they can always come to me directly."
> 
> So I will respect his wishes and stop talking about his watches.
> 
> In closing though, I have to say that he strikes me as a very honest and up-front guy who is very passionate about his craft and about quality and in that regard he stands above most of the Chinese watch industry. The only problem I see is that language and cultural differences are causing some mis-communications and he doesn't want to acknowledge that. For example, he interpreted my posting about having received my tracking number as a lack of trust on my part which was making me document everything in public, when in fact I was just sharing my joy and excitement with my fellow WISes.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I will respect his wishes and not talk about PerpetuaL anymore.


Thank you for the update on Perpetual Watches and its illustrious owner, Alex. He sounds like a fascinating man, Who really cares about his customers, and wants each and everyone to be satisfied.

His wish that no one talk about his watches online is a bit far reaching however, and no doubt, impossible to expect, especially when people are so very passionate about their watches. If it was not for people talking about Perpetual watches on this forum I probably never would have had the gumption to buy one!

I do respect his concern about misleading information being passed on within certain discussions, but is that not a fact of life in today's world of internet communication? As a forum, we can always strive hard to make sure the information we pass on is reliable and dependable, and politely correct those who get it wrong.

Cheers to Alex, his fine watches, and all the WISers of WUS!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster

sduford said:


> Well, I got some things wrong again so I made some edits in my last post. It has now become clear that Alex doesn't want any discussion of his watches in any forums, whether positive, constructive or critical, as he put it:
> 
> "I know very well I run a business to sell watches online but I want as less exposures as possible in any watch forums. I like to run things my ways, simply put it ..... take it or leave it. If my customers & potential customers have any questions, problems & issues with PerpetuaL watches they can always come to me directly."
> 
> So I will respect his wishes and stop talking about his watches.
> 
> In closing though, I have to say that he strikes me as a very honest and up-front guy who is very passionate about his craft and about quality and in that regard he stands above most of the Chinese watch industry. The only problem I see is that language and cultural differences are causing some mis-communications and he doesn't want to acknowledge that. For example, he interpreted my posting about having received my tracking number as a lack of trust on my part which was making me document everything in public, when in fact I was just sharing my joy and excitement with my fellow WISes.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I will respect his wishes and not talk about PerpetuaL anymore.


Thanks for the update.

A good business practice would be to recognize the free advertising that posts and reviews of his watches and his service bring. Also, a smart business man would enjoy the positives and strive to make sure that negatives don't happen too often, whether they be product issues or customer service issues.

We have excellent examples of other sellers who understand these basic business practices.

Of course it is his business to run or ruin as he sees fit ;-)


----------



## sduford

Pawl_Buster said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> A good business practice would be to recognize the free advertising that posts and reviews of his watches and his service bring. Also, a smart business man would enjoy the positives and strive to make sure that negatives don't happen too often, whether they be product issues or customer service issues.
> 
> We have excellent examples of other sellers who understand these basic business practices.
> 
> Of course it is his business to run or ruin as he sees fit ;-)


Apparently he got a bad experience with someone bad-mouthing him on here instead of addressing issues directly with him, which he is more than happy to do. That seems to have soured him on the whole forum experience, which is unfortunate because his watches are definitely WIS material.

I finally got my R-01 and I'm really impressed, it is truly beautiful. In the pictures it looks a little bulbous, kind of like a pocket watch but in reality it reminds me more of classic wristwatches. It is truly astonishing that he can make this watch for $150 shipped. I just don't understand how he can achieve this level of detail, packaging and finish for that price. It borders on miraculous. The curve of the bezel seamlessly continuing into the domed sapphire crystal is impressive as is detailing of the dial.

I bought this more as a collector's item, thinking it would just sit pretty on the shelf as a conversation piece. But I like it so much it's actually going to get a lot of wrist time. The only thing I would change is make the bezel a couple of mm thinner. Other than that, it's perfect.


----------



## sduford

I got a chance to take a few more pictures with natural light.

The watch in its decent "leather-like" box:















A view of the movement. The decorations and finish on this movement are astonishing for the price.








This shot shows the blued steel hands and the intricate details of the dial as well as the high polish of the case:








This one compares the movement to the Miyota 9015 in the Melbourne Watch Co's Flinders I received at the same time. The Flinders is a beautiful watch and the Miyota is a solid, reliable movement. But it has no decorations whatsoever. Based on the looks of the movement alone, who would think the watch on the left costs three times more than the one on the right? Does anyone know what movement is used int he R-01? Alex' website doesn't say...








One last parting shot....


----------



## pharminator

That watch looks spectacular. Alex is a phenomenal watchmaker.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> I got a chance to take a few more pictures with natural light.


Very nice photography!



sduford said:


> Does anyone know what movement is used int he R-01? Alex' website doesn't say...


*The Regulators use the Sea-Gull ST 1711 movement.* If you go to the left column on the website, and click on 'Movements', you will find all of them listed there, along with specs: An Introduction of Chinese Mechanical Watch Movements

Here's a picture of that movement from his website:










And FWTW (photographic beauty aside), here's mine:


----------



## Pawl_Buster

The Perpetual has the ST-1711 calibre movement.


----------



## sduford

Thanks a lot Doogiedude, great info. I had missed that on his website.

Thanks for the compliments, those are just cell phone pics, my good camera is broken...


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> Thanks a lot Doogiedude, great info. I had missed that on his website.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, those are just cell phone pics, my good camera is broken...


Hey, glad I could help.

BTW, mine has kept excellent time. When I wear it, it gains about 4-5 sec. during the day; if I put it crown up at night, it falls back about 3 seconds, so that I'm only gaining 1-2 seconds a day... and consistently!

This was my experience for the first few weeks after buying it; now I have too many other watches in rotation. But my recently purchased Timegrapher also confirms these everyday findings...

Cell phone pics? Wow! Even more impressive... I saw its reflection in the watch's bezel:-!, but I didn't recognize it... which cell?


----------



## Thrax

Well, I've done it. I asked to be put on the waitlist for a C-03 Chronograph and an R-01 Regulator.


----------



## sduford

dougiedude said:


> Hey, glad I could help.
> 
> Cell phone pics? Wow! Even more impressive... I saw its reflection in the watch's bezel:-!, but I didn't recognize it... which cell?


It is a Samsung Galaxy S4. When the light is good it tis hard to beat.


----------



## sduford

Thrax said:


> Well, I've done it. I asked to be put on the waitlist for a C-03 Chronograph and an R-01 Regulator.


Congrats!

I have a Power Reserve PR-02 on order for March. I'm also thinking about getting a chrono.


----------



## dougiedude

Thrax said:


> Well, I've done it. I asked to be put on the waitlist for a C-03 Chronograph and an R-01 Regulator.


Congrats!


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> It is a Samsung Galaxy S4. When the light is good it tis hard to beat.


It's quite amazing how far they've come with the cameras on some of the smart phones, these days...


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have a Power Reserve PR-02 on order for March. I'm also thinking about getting a chrono.


Ah, the Black and the White, yin and yang...:-! You might have to wear them both at the same time to increase your luck...:-d

If it weren't for the Forum Tourby, I'd probably be getting the T-03, which is a beauty...


----------



## sduford

dougiedude said:


> Ah, the Black and the White, yin and yang...:-! You might have to wear them both at the same time to increase your luck...:-d
> 
> If it weren't for the Forum Tourby, I'd probably be getting the T-03, which is a beauty...


Is that tourbillon sold out our are there still some spots available?


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> Is that tourbillon sold out our are there still some spots available?


Limited Edition of 75 all accounted for, but there's a wait list with (last I checked) 6 members. Just go post on the Registration thread that you'd like to be added to the list.

Actually, you'll probably stand a better chance of getting one by watching the sales forum once it's released this spring (anticipated).


----------



## sduford

Here's an attempt to capture how the sapphire crystal and the bezel form a seamless dome.

You can also see the curved lugs with screws and the nicely knurled onion crown with logo.


----------



## Thrax

Bad news, friends. All Chronographs are accounted for through Q1 of 2015, whereupon new orders will be accepted.

...but it looks like I'll be the proud owner of an R-01 Regulator in March or May!


----------



## Illyria

That_ is really nice._ It's the attention to small details that really make a watch special.


----------



## Tib02

I am looking forward to purchasing a R-05. Does anyone know when they will be released for sale? I checked last month and there was an announcement stating that "All Regulators would go on sale in March." The site has been since updated to remove the announcement but no Purchase/PayPal button has been added.


----------



## abangr

Best to email Alex directly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sduford

Yeah, you need to email him and get on the list, otherwise you'll never get one.


----------



## elbhombre

Just got my R-01 delivered this weekend! 

A few weeks ago I inquired about getting on a list, but got a response saying there wasn't a preorder. However, last week I got another response saying that I could place an order if I was still interested. So far I'm super impressed with the quality.


----------



## Tib02

I had asked about pre-order in February. Looks like I will be waiting till May =/



elbhombre said:


> Just got my R-01 delivered this weekend!
> 
> A few weeks ago I inquired about getting on a list, but got a response saying there wasn't a preorder. However, last week I got another response saying that I could place an order if I was still interested. So far I'm super impressed with the quality.


----------



## super-b

My R-06 is on its way


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Enalyze

My R06 just arrived and it is such a gorgeous watch. Sorry for the poor quality pic taken from my cellphone.


----------



## sduford

Congratulations! 

I did an experiment with my girl friend last night. She's a fashion designer and an image consultant (in other words a professional shopper) and a big fan of Rolex and Cartier. I showed her my R-01 (which she loved btw) didn't tell her where it was made and asked her how much she thought it was worth. She looked at it carefully, admired the polish, the decorated movement, the guilloched dial and the blued hands and said between $1200 and $1500. 

Edit: I repeated the experiment with a friend this morning, he guessed $1500-$2000


----------



## abangr

Enalyze said:


> View attachment 1408811
> 
> 
> My R06 just arrived and it is such a gorgeous watch. Sorry for the poor quality pic taken from my cellphone.


Congrats!
Is the dial also guilloched? Show us more pictures!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

abangr said:


> Congrats!
> Is the dial also guilloched? Show us more pictures!


It appears to have a circular waffle pattern. You can just make it out if you look closely


----------



## abangr

Here is my newest Perpetual, the T-03.
I noticed that my dial is not as silvery as in their website, but I like this shade of silver more (less blingy).
The silver comes out graciously when light hits it sideways, which also brings up the blue hands.
I also like the simplicity of the dial, which makes the tourbillon the center of the attention.
Also the brand is printed in black, not silver.



















Side by side


----------



## sduford

Looks better in your pics then on the website. Superb


----------



## abangr

sduford said:


> Looks better in your pics then on the website. Superb


Thanks. The watch looks better in real life than my cellphone pics.
I will use a proper camera and post a few more pictures this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dmleibo

He's going to be making more GMT models in July - just got on the waiting list. 

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## super-b

My R-06 just arrived and I must say I am very impressed with the look and quality of this watch. I can tell you this will not be my last Perpetual Watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingGidora

super-b said:


> My R-06 just arrived and I must say I am very impressed with the look and quality of this watch. I can tell you this will not be my last Perpetual Watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been trying to contact Alex via the contact form on the website but he never replies me. I have tried this a few times with different content but no luck.

Can anyone advise me on how to get onto the waiting list. Or any way I might be able to get my hands on these babies.

I'm very interested in the pointer models. But at the moment, if there are others available I will take it.


----------



## super-b

Check your spam file. His reply to me got filtered the first time and I thought I was being ignored


So many watches...so little time!


----------



## elbhombre

Checking in with my R-01. So far so good! I stopped by the PerpetuaL site yesterday and found this model is sold out until next year. Here's hoping that is because business is good!


----------



## smacky

I'm thinking about putting my name on the list for a white GMT . . . can anyone clarify the coloring of the hands? The pictures I've seen make all of the hands look black, but I saw somewhere that the GMT hand is actually a dark blue. Same with the hours/minutes/seconds? Thanks!


----------



## yulee

How do you order? All their watches are 'Sold Out'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

yulee said:


> How do you order? All their watches are 'Sold Out'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to email Alex and get on the waiting list, but many of the watches are now sold out for the rest of the year and he won't open the waiting list again until next year.


----------



## smacky

I figured the best source of this info might actually be Alex, so I reached out to him and received a quick reply:

"GMT white dialed G-01 :-Indices are (electro-black-plated) with a similar porcelain effect.
-Hour/Minute/Second hands are matte (painted) black.
-GMT arrow-headed hand is blued steel."



smacky said:


> I'm thinking about putting my name on the list for a white GMT . . . can anyone clarify the coloring of the hands? The pictures I've seen make all of the hands look black, but I saw somewhere that the GMT hand is actually a dark blue. Same with the hours/minutes/seconds? Thanks!


----------



## smacky

In addition to asking Alex about the colors of the white-faced GMT, I also asked him about the process for getting on the wait list . . . seems like there usually isn't one. From him:

"Lately I've been asked quite frequently to put somebody on the list, currently the only list I've got is the "hit" list. I don't run any lists unless it is really necessary. The PM series was an example, since the watches were offered while (4 batches) stocks lasted."

I was inquiring about the GMT, and he said that I should just check back in July when the next batch is ready.



sduford said:


> You have to email Alex and get on the waiting list, but many of the watches are now sold out for the rest of the year and he won't open the waiting list again until next year.


----------



## sduford

smacky said:


> In addition to asking Alex about the colors of the white-faced GMT, I also asked him about the process for getting on the wait list . . . seems like there usually isn't one. From him:
> 
> "Lately I've been asked quite frequently to put somebody on the list, currently the only list I've got is the "hit" list. I don't run any lists unless it is really necessary. The PM series was an example, since the watches were offered while (4 batches) stocks lasted."
> 
> I was inquiring about the GMT, and he said that I should just check back in July when the next batch is ready.


Well that's new, because back in January I got on the list for three watches, one I got in February, the second is supposed to come this month and the third one in December and he told me I was the last to be on that one and the list was now closed until next year.

Who knows....

Curious about the hit list though, a list of people he won't sell to? I might be on that one now: he got pissed at me for gloating about his watches on WUS, he doesn't want anything do with this forum or any other.


----------



## smacky

sduford said:


> Well that's new, because back in January I got on the list for three watches, one I got in February, the second is supposed to come this month and the third one in December and he told me I was the last to be on that one and the list was now closed until next year.
> 
> Who knows....
> 
> Curious about the hit list though, a list of people he won't sell to? I might be on that one now: he got pissed at me for gloating about his watches on WUS, he doesn't want anything do with this forum or any other.


Interesting . . . I was wondering what he meant by hit list, too, but I figured I'd leave it alone. If your speculation is correct, I might've put myself on it, too . . . in my reply I mentioned that I only inquired about the wait list b/c I had seen multiple mentions of it on WUS. Guilty by association w/WUS or something? It's a little crazy to think that involvement with /f72 /f71 or getting praise here could be considered a bad thing!


----------



## LeopardBear

Wait list? I asked him about a GMT, was told that he'd be back in stock later this year, and then I asked him if there was a wait list to get on or anything, and was told no directly.


----------



## sduford

smacky said:


> Interesting . . . I was wondering what he meant by hit list, too, but I figured I'd leave it alone. If your speculation is correct, I might've put myself on it, too . . . in my reply I mentioned that I only inquired about the wait list b/c I had seen multiple mentions of it on WUS. Guilty by association w/WUS or something? It's a little crazy to think that involvement with /f72 /f71 or getting praise here could be considered a bad thing!


As far as I can tell, he is very good at taking care of issues when one arises and he even pays for shipping both ways. One client had an issue and rather than contacting Alex to allow him to handle it, the client came on here to complain and that really upset Alex. So now he seems to put more emphasis on the possible down-side than he does to the clear upside. In any case he's selling more watches than he can make so I guess he doesn't really need the promotion and fears the bad press.

At times this reminds me of Seinfeld and a certain episode about soup.


----------



## sduford

LeopardBear said:


> Wait list? I asked him about a GMT, was told that he'd be back in stock later this year, and then I asked him if there was a wait list to get on or anything, and was told no directly.


yeah, sounds like he recently decided not to do wait lists anymore. So it's a total crap shoot: you have to contact him just at the right time otherwise you're out of luck.


----------



## cyberpunks2000

Pointer

I posted about a week ago and no response. If it's true that there is no "wait list" then this is a truly awful way to do business. The watches appear very high quality but if you do not produce enough to meet global demand, then you should not have global internet marketing. Based on the constant "sold out" comments here, it appears he could sell in Hong Kong and Japanese markets and do just fine. If you don't want to hire enough staff (which could lower your quality) to sell to North America and Europe, then do not make an English language site and say you accept NA/EU orders. I don't mind waiting months for a backordered product. But being unable to order at all for a year and having to go send an email at precisely the right time is silly.

I really love the Pointer Moonphase PM-01 .. so any alternatives of similar price and quality for a moonphase watch?


----------



## sduford

Yes I agree, it's messed up, makes buying a watch from him akin to a lottery.

He apparently only keeps a black list now and I'm on it. I was supposed to get a second watch from him in March and he never communicated with me for payment and delivery like he did for the first one. I was also on the list for a third watch in December... 
My crime? I came on here and wrote positively glowing posts about my R-01 and him. He told me very clearly he doesn't want anything to do with this forum, period. 

So while I really like my R-01, I'm off the PerpetuaL bandwagon. 

I wish him good luck.


----------



## dougiedude

sduford said:


> Yes I agree, it's messed up, makes buying a watch from him akin to a lottery.
> 
> He apparently only keeps a black list now and I'm on it. I was supposed to get a second watch from him in March and he never communicated with me for payment and delivery like he did for the first one. I was also on the list for a third watch in December...
> My crime? I came on here and wrote positively glowing posts about my R-01 and him. He told me very clearly he doesn't want anything to do with this forum, period.
> 
> So while I really like my R-01, I'm off the PerpetuaL bandwagon.
> 
> I wish him good luck.


So sorry to hear that; for you, and for him, since he does make some very nice watches...

Unfortunately, not everyone in the industry is suited to good customer service, and it sounds as though he is one of them.

I just started using a really good and affordable watch repairman here in Atlanta, and he is like that... does great work, but even toward happy, satisfied, uncomplaining customers like me he is short, curt, and downright unfriendly! But I use him anyway, because he still gets the job done. Of course, if there were another quality watchmaker like him with a friendly disposition, I would use him!

All the best...


----------



## abangr

FYI, there is a Perpetual Regulator R-01 for sale in the sales section.


----------



## kingredbunny

sduford said:


> Yes I agree, it's messed up, makes buying a watch from him akin to a lottery.
> 
> He apparently only keeps a black list now and I'm on it. I was supposed to get a second watch from him in March and he never communicated with me for payment and delivery like he did for the first one. I was also on the list for a third watch in December...
> My crime? I came on here and wrote positively glowing posts about my R-01 and him. He told me very clearly he doesn't want anything to do with this forum, period.
> 
> So while I really like my R-01, I'm off the PerpetuaL bandwagon.
> 
> I wish him good luck.


I'm in the same boat. I asked him today for an status update on CT-02 and T-04. Last email I got from him was that I'll be on the waitlist and they'll be available early this year. He was extremely nice and courteous then, probably because I was buying the T-02.
He replied back, 


> Previously you were already informed that all Tourbillons won't be back until this year's end, and the CT series has concluded meaning no more will be offered again.
> 
> 
> Why the stock situation changes by now ? ?


I was confused, he never contacted me before and this was a surprising news to me. 
I informed him he never did and asking him why he was being antagonistic with me.

Then he shot back with:


> This is the way I communicate & talk, take it or leave it !
> 
> I do remember you had asked for the same T-04 & CT more than a few times though, no reply since the answer would be the same anyway.
> 
> To avoid any further misunderstanding or to hurt your feelings, I will not offer you anymore watches in the future.
> 
> On the other hand, your T-03 is well protected by its warranty, and the after-sales-service in the future, if required.
> 
> Good Day !




Again, I've never received this non-existent email from him.

So there you go, I'm banned. I've been raving and promoting this watchmaker to all my friends and people that take notice of my watch.
I'm extremely disappointed about this. I don't want to wear a watch from a manufacturer that is beyond unreasonable and rude.
I want to sell my watch, but I doubt I'll get anything from it because it's from a no-name. I guess I'll bear the cost on this one. A $960 hole.

And like everyone else has said, I doubt he cares. He can be rude to his customers because he has customers lined up till next year. Sellers like this only learn once his business goes out of business. That's just too bad. Hubris...


----------



## panamamike

kingredbunny said:


> I'm in the same boat. I asked him today for an status update on CT-02 and T-04. Last email I got from him was that I'll be on the waitlist and they'll be available early this year. He was extremely nice and courteous then, probably because I was buying the T-02.
> He replied back,
> 
> I was confused, he never contacted me before and this was a surprising news to me.
> I informed him he never did and asking him why he was being antagonistic with me.
> 
> Then he shot back with:
> 
> 
> Again, I've never received this non-existent email from him.
> 
> So there you go, I'm banned. I've been raving and promoting this watchmaker to all my friends and people that take notice of my watch.
> I'm extremely disappointed about this. I don't want to wear a watch from a manufacturer that is beyond unreasonable and rude.
> I want to sell my watch, but I doubt I'll get anything from it because it's from a no-name. I guess I'll bear the cost on this one. A $960 hole.
> 
> And like everyone else has said, I doubt he cares. He can be rude to his customers because he has customers lined up till next year. Sellers like this only learn once his business goes out of business. That's just too bad. Hubris...


Seems to be a language barrier, English isn't his first language and probably misunderstood your communication. I will admit he seems a bit touchy, but then again, who knows how many e-mails he has to read and respond to on a regular basis. He's a one man shop and has great demand for his product.

Maybe your e-mail was lost or sent to the junk box? I'd like to see the e-mail you wrote him to get this type of response, really just out of curiosity.

In any case, I wouldn't forsake a watch because you're not happy with the companies customer service. In the end it's your choice, you could always sell to someone on this board.

Mike


----------



## sduford

I also thought it was language and cultural differences, but no, it's a lot more than that. He wrote me some pretty nasty emails just because I was writing glowing posts about his watch on this forum. 

He's equivalent to Seinfeld's soup Nutzi: people lined up outside the door for his product, but you say one word he doesn't like or look at him wrong and your banned for life. 

I for one will continue to enjoy my watch, and I'm happy to know that it will remain a very rare watch indeed.


----------



## panamamike

sduford said:


> I also thought it was language and cultural differences, but no, it's a lot more than that. He's equivalent to Seinfeld's soup ....: people lined up outside the door for his product, but you say one word he doesn't like and your banned for life.
> 
> I fir one well continue to enjoy my watch, and I'm happy to know that it will remain a very rare watch indeed.


Well it's certainly a conversation piece for WIS. This thread reminds me of another...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/what-am-i-doing-wrong-i-want-philippe-dufour-watch-499039.html


----------



## Thrax

There is absolutely a waitlist. I contacted him in January to get a place for the R-01 Regulator. He said more models would be ready in March/April, and he would contact me.

As it's nearly May, I contacted him last week to remind him that I emailed earlier in the year, and I was still interested in purchasing the R-01. I told him that his watches were beautiful, and that I appreciated the work he was doing.

He confirmed that I was on the list, but a production delay had pushed shipment back to June, and he would email me for payment when it was ready.


----------



## wildpack

kingredbunny said:


> .....I want to sell my watch, but I doubt I'll get anything from it because it's from a no-name....


Maybe not. "I've got a watch for sale, and seriously, you CAN'T BUY these anymore".


----------



## Tib02

Thrax said:


> There is absolutely a waitlist. I contacted him in January to get a place for the R-01 Regulator. He said more models would be ready in March/April, and he would contact me.
> 
> As it's nearly May, I contacted him last week to remind him that I emailed earlier in the year, and I was still interested in purchasing the R-01. I told him that his watches were beautiful, and that I appreciated the work he was doing.
> 
> He confirmed that I was on the list, but a production delay had pushed shipment back to June, and he would email me for payment when it was ready.


I am in a similar position, I don't want to ask again in fear I will be bumped again!


----------



## wildpack

I have a couple of his watches - they're nice.

IMHO, you send a polite e-mail asking to be put on the waiting list. Then you wait.

One poster said that watches would be ready in the March/April time frame. Right away this tells you that Alex is not working to a tight schedule. A two month schedule slippage would be nothing unusual if your target is a two month time frame. A little guy dealing with big Sea-Gull for high end movements probably isn't the easiest job.

Alex probably likes watches a lot better than e-mails. Personally, end of year accounting drove me crazy nuts.


----------



## Sammygator

The Perpetual watches are really nice. I'd like to buy one of the chronographs. After reading this thread, however, I think I'm going to pass. This Alex sounds like a cantankerous nut-job to me.


----------



## kingredbunny

wildpack said:


> I have a couple of his watches - they're nice.
> 
> IMHO, you send a polite e-mail asking to be put on the waiting list. Then you wait.
> 
> One poster said that watches would be ready in the March/April time frame. Right away this tells you that Alex is not working to a tight schedule. A two month schedule slippage would be nothing unusual if your target is a two month time frame. A little guy dealing with big Sea-Gull for high end movements probably isn't the easiest job.
> 
> Alex probably likes watches a lot better than e-mails. Personally, end of year accounting drove me crazy nuts.


I was told the T-02 and CT's will be available early this year. I was waiting and waiting. But because of lack of emails, I emailed him this last week. This is in April. 
He got mad because of that.
I would totally understand if he just responded with, "Not ready. I'll update you when they are."
However, just to flip out because I just wanted an update?...


----------



## gobbi

if you want to refresh for updates choose another watch brand. as simple as that. as he said: take it or leave it.


----------



## panamamike

I'm curious. What does perpetual watch do differently than the other chinese mechanical watch makers? As far as I can tell, they source parts from the big Chinese companies add their logo to the watch, assemble parts and ship. 

The biggest value add they advertise is the fact that they have watchmakers on hand to individually inspect the quality of the parts they get for assembly. I'm assuming they also have the big companies make the dials for them based on some number of orders. 

Maybe they paint the dials? From the positive feedback here, what else do they do to make their watch stand out from something like Stuhrling? 

Mike


----------



## sduford

I think that's just that. The watches are not mass produced, they are hand assembled. Every movement is QAd, every watch is inspected and regulated in 5 positions. He also offers a free international warranty, where he actually pays for shipping both ways. And I personally love the idea of a Chinese microbrand that cares about quality.

But now the purchasing experience has become more akin to a visit to the dentist, so I'm out. I was on the list to buy a PM-02 and a chrono, but now I'm on the blacklist and I don't want them anyway. 

I love supporting small watch brands, but if they don't want my support or money I'll move on to someone who does. I think he's overwhelmed by demand and that is stressing him out, or it got to his head, or both.


----------



## firegarden

Hello all. 

Long time reader, first time poster. My watch fascination only started about a year ago, so I'm brand new 

I have been looking for a affordable automatic watch with some sort of complications for some time now, and luckily I stumbled across this thread.
I was always iffy about chinese movements(no offence to anybody), but a little digging altered my perception.

Thanks to all of your input, I just ordered a PerpetuaL watch for myself. One of the Power Reserves.

Alex was pretty straight forward to deal with.

I will post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## gobbi

well done. you would not be disappointed!


----------



## panamamike

Has anyone had experience having Alex service their watch? Wondering what the turn around time would be.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## woodville63

Tourbillon from Alex or from Jun at New Sea-Gull tourbillon 818.900 wrist watch. Alex has power reserve and date Sea-gull tourbillon, and makes watches. Jun supplies Sea-gull branded.


----------



## Thrax

My R-01 Regulator ships in a week!


----------



## sduford

You will be impressed.

Mine says high


----------



## dainese

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454

I ordered a Power Reserve PR-01 (white dial) from Alex yesterday.. Now to decide on the strap colour before it ships on Thursday.

I'm stuck between the black with black stitching and the black with white stitching, my recently acquired Melbourne Watch Co. Flinders is a white dial with a dark brown strap otherwise I may have went with the brown. 

Thoughts?


----------



## OOasis

I've email them twice over the course of three months. No response. So I blew my watch budget elsewhere. 
Id appreciate some advice on offering. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini

I emailed Alex a while back to order a Perpetual Regulator and he said he would email me when it was ready to be shipped. Didn't really think much about it and months elapsed but true to his word he emailed me last Friday saying my Regulator was ready. Paid Tuesday and it's expected to arrive on Thursday from Hong Kong to Canada. So in my experience his customer service was excellent.


----------



## wildpack

Amuthini said:


> .... Didn't really think much about it and months elapsed ....


I think that's the secret to getting a Perpetual watch - just order it, and forget about it.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I just got my PerpetuaL Pointer PM-01 in. I love it is an absolute beauty and the customer service is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454

93EXCivic said:


> I just got my PerpetuaL Pointer PM-01 in. I love it is an absolute beauty and the customer service is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful.. If only they weren't discontinued. My Power Reserve is with EMS as of yesterday - it should arrive after the weekend.


----------



## sidney004

I absolutely love my PM-04, here it is on a distressed leather "Hodinkee" style strap from forum member Beau Bands. It keeps great time(-9 seconds per day) and I can vouch for the anti-shock mechanism, dropped it on a hardwood floor from about 3 1/2 feet(my heart sank after the months it took to get it) but it took it like a V-Conic! Pictures don't do it justice, it looks great. I'm getting on the waiting list for a Chronograph as soon as the window opens. The Swiss really need to watch their back, they're coming!


----------



## panamamike

93EXCivic said:


> I just got my PerpetuaL Pointer PM-01 in. I love it is an absolute beauty and the customer service is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the buckle lazer etched or is it engraved? Mine has basic lazer etching, but it's an older example.

Mike


----------



## dougiedude

93EXCivic said:


> I just got my PerpetuaL Pointer PM-01 in. I love it is an absolute beauty and the customer service is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one looks similar to my old Shanghai 559-5 multifunction moonphase.

I believe Alex uses the Shanghai movement in this one, with the obvious differences in hands, dial, case, and blue screws...nice!


----------



## 93EXCivic

panamamike said:


> Is the buckle lazer etched or is it engraved? Mine has basic lazer etching, but it's an older example.
> 
> Mike


Engraved. I didn't notice that it was engraved the first time I looked it over. It is quite a nice touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I just noticed this company on a mention from the public forum. I'm curious about them. Their website is rather basic (in fact, too simple looking). I'm a little concerned that their watches are explicitly not for sale in Hong Kong or mainland China, which makes me wonder what that means, especially given the number or watches (granted not Chinese) that are sold in HK daily. Why do they not sell at home? HK has very few regulations to jump over.


----------



## wildpack

sleepyhead123 said:


> I just noticed this company on a mention from the public forum. I'm curious about them. Their website is rather basic (in fact, too simple looking). I'm a little concerned that their watches are explicitly not for sale in Hong Kong or mainland China, which makes me wonder what that means, especially given the number or watches (granted not Chinese) that are sold in HK daily. Why do they not sell at home? HK has very few regulations to jump over.


The company is Alex and a couple of other watchmakers. The watches are very good, so there's no need to worry about purchasing. (providing of course that you can stay off the "not allowed to buy list".)

However, still a good generic question. Taxes, regulations, reporting criteria, currency...? I've seen this too with some sellers in India with HMT watches.


----------



## sleepyhead123

wildpack said:


> The company is Alex and a couple of other watchmakers. The watches are very good, so there's no need to worry about purchasing. (providing of course that you can stay off the "not allowed to buy list".)
> 
> However, still a good generic question. Taxes, regulations, reporting criteria, currency...? I've seen this too with some sellers in India with HMT watches.


I can see maybe the mainland (though Beijing knows not to kill the goose that lays the golden egg) but I can't imagine HK's costs are high. HK has little to any taxes and whatnot (HK is probably a deregulation Republican wet dream, other than the fact that HK does look out for the environment). Plus they are losing a huge market. Granted, most mainlanders come to HK to buy watches buy Swiss, but even if you can tap into 0.5% of that market, it's a big market for someone small.


----------



## sduford

He's already backlogged nearly a year on most models, so I doubt he cares about the lost market. Actually I know he doesn't, because he doesn't care about losing all WUS members. 

Whatever you do, don't ask any questions, don't ask about delivery times, and do not talk about his watches on here or you will risk going on his blacklist. 

I gloated about his watches in this very thread and I got banned for it even though I had two more of his watches on order.

But he makes great watches for the money. It's a four person operation: a secretary, him and two technicians. He personally makes all the chronos and Tourbillons, the other guys make the other watches. Every watch is QAd and regulated in 5 positions. The chrono movements are individually inspected and adjusted as they are notorious for having misaligned hands.

I think my R-01 was an insanely good value for $150 shipped. He also gives a 2 year warranty and insists on paying for shipping both ways. 

There you go, I probably just earned another 5 years on the blacklist.


----------



## sleepyhead123

So then you just put in an order and send him money and hope he sends it in a year?

Well, I mean, I'm all for independent businessmen, but I guess I'll stick with the other bazillion brands out there. I'm sure there's others that I would like. I'm somewhat attached to HK so it caught my attention, but a tiny bit of customer service goes a long way. And I'm not that attached to HK to give my money to someone who gets mad at me for asking questions.


----------



## sduford

No, you send him an email asking to buy a watch and he tells you about when it will be ready. He sends you a PayPal invoice about a week before it's ready, you pay him and he ships it within a few days via EMS 3 day service.

For the record, even though I love my R-01, I too have decided I'm better off giving my money to someone who actually wants it. It would be easy to go around his blacklisting me, but why bother.


----------



## will_454

So many mixed reviews on Alex and his email responses. My experience was pleasant and went something like this:

1- Enquire about the PR-01 and PM-01
2- Get a reply stating the PM series has concluded and is no longer offered, but a small batch of PR have just finished being tested and are available for purchase.
3- I then enquire about the G-01 and PR-02 as an alternative. 
4- Get a reply stating there is a small batch of PR-02 about a week away from final testing and the GMT will be released again in late Sept. in a slightly bigger 41mm case
5 -I reply ordering the PR-01, he sends me a confirmation email saying the order is successful along with the date the paypal invoice will be sent and the date the watch will be shipped. 
6 - On the date Alex told me the paypal email arrived, shortly after paying a follow up email email comes through saying the order was successful along with the watch's operating manual and tracking number.
7. My watch is at the local processing depot and should be delivered either today or tomorrow.

It really couldn't be easier, I think if you are patient and courteous in the emails there are no issues. I am thinking about purchasing a G-02 or a C-02 next.


----------



## gobbi

sduford said:


> There you go, I probably just earned another 5 years on the blacklist.


Dear sduford, so you can order any P. watch through will_454, based on his experiences.  This will solve all the problems.


----------



## sduford

will_454 said:


> So many mixed reviews on Alex and his email responses. My experience was pleasant and went something like this:
> 
> 1- Enquire about the PR-01 and PM-01
> 2- Get a reply stating the PM series has concluded and is no longer offered, but a small batch of PR have just finished being tested and are available for purchase.
> 3- I then enquire about the G-01 and PR-02 as an alternative.
> 4- Get a reply stating there is a small batch of PR-02 about a week away from final testing and the GMT will be released again in late Sept. in a slightly bigger 41mm case
> 5 -I reply ordering the PR-01, he sends me a confirmation email saying the order is successful along with the date the paypal invoice will be sent and the date the watch will be shipped.
> 6 - On the date Alex told me the paypal email arrived, shortly after paying a follow up email email comes through saying the order was successful along with the watch's operating manual and tracking number.
> 7. My watch is at the local processing depot and should be delivered either today or tomorrow.
> 
> It really couldn't be easier, I think if you are patient and courteous in the emails there are no issues. I am thinking about purchasing a G-02 or a C-02 next.


That pretty much matches my initial experience as well. I ordered an R-01 in December, he told me it would be ready in January. Mid-January I got the Paypal invoice, paid it and had the watch a week later.

I was so happy with my watch that I ordered a PR-02 and a PM-01 right away. He told me the PR would be ready in March and the PM towards the end of the year. Then I started raving about my R-01 on this thread. He got upset with me because he doesn't like anyone talking about his watches on this forum, apparently because a member complained about his watch here instead of talking to him first. He absolutely hates WUS. He also demanded I correct a couple of minor errors in my posts about how he makes the watches, errors that were actually in his favor (can't fault his honesty).

I then tried to order a chrono from him and he bluntly replied that they were no longer available. March went by without any news from my second watch nor replies to my emails, so I concluded I was now on the blacklist. And yes this list does exist, he did mention it to me and a few other clients.

So to conclude, he's very honest, provides fantastic value, and cares about servicing his customers. But don't step out of line or ask a question he doesn't like cause you'll be off to the doghouse.


----------



## Illyria

Sounds charming.


----------



## unwatched

The Soup .... of watches.


----------



## sduford

unwatched said:


> The Soup .... of watches.


exactly, right out of Seinfeld


----------



## sleepyhead123

Well I think he's doing fine if he's backlogged for a year so he can do whatever he wants. It does sound like he's perfectly fine, but can turn quick quickly and somewhat arbitrarily. That works if you do have an amazing product in a weak field (like in Seinfeld), but for me, there's enough excellent products around I'm going to hold off for now. Plus waiting a year plus for a watch . . . I may do that if it costs >10k USD, but not this. 

Again, I'm attached to the idea of having a HK watch (I lived there for quite a while), but not enough to buy something I have to hide and not comment amount. Especially since it's, basically, a piece of jewelry.


----------



## will_454

Received my PR-01 last week, I haven't had a chance to wear it as yet however it is quite a beautiful thing, the value for money is outstanding. I don't think for $150 there is much else out there that could compete. 

I will post a couple of photos soon.


----------



## sduford

will_454 said:


> Received my PR-01 last week, I haven't had a chance to wear it as yet however it is quite a beautiful thing, the value for money is outstanding. I don't think for $150 there is much else out there that could compete.
> 
> I will post a couple of photos soon.


I agree, astonishing value really.

I somehow managed to post this despite using Tapatalk.


----------



## sinner777

...so...the two questions:

The meaning of life? Already answered: 42 (answered by Douglas Adams)

How to order a R-01? cant even send an inquiry on the Perpetual site?


----------



## will_454

sinner777 said:


> ...so...the two questions:
> 
> The meaning of life? Already answered: 42 (answered by Douglas Adams)
> 
> How to order a R-01? cant even send an inquiry on the Perpetual site?


See here for direct email:

Good Chinese Mechanical Watches/Direct From Hong Kong Workshop/$150


----------



## sinner777

tried. does not work. transfers me to a yahoo-page - something.


----------



## will_454

I sent you a PM with the email address, in the meantime a quick snap of my PR-01..


----------



## revs

Very beautiful watch Will.

I'm a complete newbie to mechanical watches, and i have been doing my research on an entry level mechanical watch, and the PR-01 is the watch that i'm interested in getting.

I'm actually trying to find fault to not buy it lol

I know you've only just got it, could you please keep us posted on it's accuracy etc

Also can you please PM me the email.


----------



## will_454

revs said:


> Very beautiful watch Will.
> 
> I'm a complete newbie to mechanical watches, and i have been doing my research on an entry level mechanical watch, and the PR-01 is the watch that i'm interested in getting.
> 
> I'm actually trying to find fault to not buy it lol
> 
> I know you've only just got it, could you please keep us posted on it's accuracy etc
> 
> Also can you please PM me the email.


A quick update on the PR's accuracy, since owning the watch (7 days) I am approx +3.4 sec per day and today is the second day of wearing.


----------



## sidney004

will_454 said:


> A quick update on the PR's accuracy, since owning the watch (7 days) I am approx +3.4 sec per day and today is the second day of wearing.


Better than my recently overhauled 3035 powered Datejust! My Pointer Moonphase is running about -8 sec per day after almost 2 continuous months of wearing.


----------



## revs

Thanks Will for the update.

That is impressive!


----------



## Dark_K

sidney004 said:


> ...My Pointer Moonphase is running about -8 sec per day after almost 2 continuous months of wearing...


Since most of Perpetual models don't come with seconds hacking, how best to track the daily timing accuracy?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sduford

Dark_K said:


> Since most of Perpetual models don't come with seconds hacking, how best to track the daily timing accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


easy, when you first set it, make a note of how many seconds behind or ahead it is from the real time and go from there.


----------



## sidney004

Dark_K said:


> Since most of Perpetual models don't come with seconds hacking, how best to track the daily timing accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


The Pointer Moonphase is a hacking movement.


----------



## Elph02

I own seven perpetual watches and have never resold any. They are on par with any Swiss watch I have ever owned. The quality is awesome, . in particular I have a cream dial GMT that is impeccable and would compare it with any auto GMT on the market today. No I am not affiliated with the seller other than being a loyal customer for over five years.


----------



## dunarit

Yes great watches. Looking forward mikrorotor tourbillon


----------



## abangr

Just got this a couple of days ago. I believe this might be from the last batch of Perpetual Moonphase


----------



## sidney004

abangr said:


> Just got this a couple of days ago. I believe this might be from the last batch of Perpetual Moonphase
> 
> View attachment 2320634


Congratulations, I've been wearing my PM-04 Moonphase pointer for the last week myself. The workmanship is just great, mine runs 8 sec/day slow. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Perpetual.


----------



## Sarosto

Hi guys, how can I get Alex's email? I'd love to be able to buy one of his gorgeous watches


----------



## EHV

I reached him through the contact form on the website.

Good luck......



Sarosto said:


> Hi guys, how can I get Alex's email? I'd love to be able to buy one of his gorgeous watches


----------



## Sarosto

Two days have passed, still no reply at any of my email or contact forms....


----------



## Deledda

Sarosto said:


> Two days have passed, still no reply at any of my email or contact forms....


Have you read through this thread? You are probably shooting yourself in the foot. Hopefully your user name isn't in your e-mail.


----------



## Sarosto

Oh hell, you're right


----------



## sinner777

I have a question...did Perpetual make 2 types of regulator R-01 watch?

I have found pictures of a version that is currently listed on their site (polished bezel, onion crown) and a picture of a R-01 but with case with stepped bezel, flat crown and without screws on lugs:



is anybody familiar with these two versions or is this some kind of factory mock-up (same case is used in jump-hour model) or is it...(i do not want to say the word on "F")

any help would be great.

thank you!


----------



## sinner777

...arrived today. love it.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## OOasis

I've tried contacting them a few times over the course of two years.
Nothing. 
I know the watches are awesome, and I still want one, but I hate how awful their lack of responses is.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I contacted him later in 2014 to ask about a watch. He replied they were not available and he would let me know as soon as it was back in stock, probably in early 2015. Also, dude's not polite at all.

Checked the website back in January. "Watch will be available in June 2015. No questions will be answered until then".

Wait until June 2015. Visit the website.

"Sold out".

He doesn't need my money and I don't _need_ his watches, but showing respect and being polite is something basic in all human interactions. It's a shame he can build a complicated tourbillon but doesn't know how to be a man.


----------



## lvt

Maybe they are running into some problems that took time to solve.


----------



## abangr

My experience with Alex has been great.
I bought two watches from him.

My experience was something like this:
Asked for the availability of a watch.
Told that it's not available and he will contact me when it is.
Waited and sort of forgot about it.
Received an email many months later that the watch is ready.
Made payment and received it within a week.
While he is not the best communicator, but he has kept his words so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

lvt said:


> Maybe they are running into some problems that took time to solve.


He could at least let his clients know, if that's the case.

After his first rude message I didn't even want to buy the watch more, but I figured it wouldn't be nice to cancel pre-order. I waited for months to honor my word and he did this. It's ridiculous.



abangr said:


> My experience with Alex has been great.
> I bought two watches from him.
> 
> My experience was something like this:
> Asked for the availability of a watch.
> Told that it's not available and he will contact me when it is.
> Waited and sort of forgot about it.
> Received an email many months later that the watch is ready.
> Made payment and received it within a week.
> While he is not the best communicator, but he has kept his words so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, there are a couple stories of happy customers. Good luck with his bipolar disorder whenever you need servicing.


----------



## enderinheaven

ChronoTraveler said:


> I contacted him later in 2014 to ask about a watch. He replied they were not available and he would let me know as soon as it was back in stock, probably in early 2015. Also, dude's not polite at all.
> 
> Checked the website back in January. "Watch will be available in June 2015. No questions will be answered until then".
> 
> Wait until June 2015. Visit the website.
> 
> "Sold out".
> 
> He doesn't need my money and I don't _need_ his watches, but showing respect and being polite is something basic in all human interactions. It's a shame he can build a complicated tourbillon but doesn't know how to be a man.


yup i pretty much had the same experience...

ive been trying for more than a year to get a chrono from him but its the same game...

he told me he would let me know... then nothing; then i tried to ask him again and no answer and they are sold out till next year...

im done.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So the Tourbillons and Chronographs come up for sale from time to time, but the Power Reserve, Regulator, Jump Hour and GMT never have anything available.

I wonder if they've decided just to focus on the higher value items since there's plenty of demand?


----------



## mike4761

The Perpetual watch brand is the only one that I would "buy all", if a bag of money fell on me


----------



## Wong Chee Mun

hi all,

For those who are interested, the Perpetual Chronograph C-05 model with moonphase is now available. I left an e-mail with them a while back to let them know I was interested in the watch and I've since been contacted by Alex the owner that it is now available.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just testing out my new light box. Should probably have polished off the fingerprints first!


----------



## watch-newbie

I just sent an inquiry to be placed on the waiting list for an R-01. I'll put up with someone who is a bit pissy if I can get a reliable mechanical that is as beautiful as that for $200 USD. It's better than all the politeness I get from the 'master watchmakers' that I've bought from on ebay whose products fail in 5 months or less.


----------



## chambrenoire

Same here! The website says that they will open buying April 1st (tomorrow where I am), so I'll be pressing F5 on the website


----------



## watch-newbie

chambrenoire said:


> Same here! The website says that they will open buying April 1st (tomorrow where I am), so I'll be pressing F5 on the website


I just got an invoice to put down a deposit on mine.


----------



## chambrenoire

watch-newbie said:


> I just got an invoice to put down a deposit on mine.


Hmm, weird, I haven't!


----------



## Sam-e

watch-newbie said:


> I just got an invoice to put down a deposit on mine.


Lucky! I managed to make an "order" before they put up saying pre-sales are concluded, etc. I hope I'm one of those people they will get back to on the weekend. I've been waiting for years for the regulator r01


----------



## damali

chambrenoire said:


> Hmm, weird, I haven't!


Just received an invoice from Alex too! 
Looking forward to getting the watch in mid Oct


----------



## sidney004

You snooze, you lose! All sold out already! I'll have to console myself by wearing my PM-04 Pointer Date Moonphase 
Pointer


----------



## dorak

looks nice, what kind of movement do they use?


----------



## Sam-e

Received the invoice. It's going to be a longgg wait


----------



## chambrenoire

Finally got an invoice  But I'll have to wait till Nov 14th to have it shipped


----------



## Dr.Shankenstein

I just got my invoice and paid my deposit. Very excited!


----------



## keki1977

Hello guys,

I am new here, and also in the watch world. After having my first automatic Orient and a hand-wound Luch 12 hour watch, I have found the PerpetuaL R-01 and fell in love instantly  After waiting for one year I am amongst the lucky ones who got their invoices today 
My concern starts here: given the conditions (payment in two instalments, delivery more than 180 days after payment) PayPal doesn't cover this transaction. I have contacted Alex about this but he didn't offer any alternatives beside the statement that in case I am concerned perhaps PerpetuaL watches are not for me...
Therefore I turn to the community with the question, what is your opinion about this, what do you think of Alex, did you have any former experience regarding payment, service, warranty, whatsoever?

Thank you in advance!

András


----------



## Sam-e

keki1977 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here, and also in the watch world. After having my first automatic Orient and a hand-wound Luch 12 hour watch, I have found the PerpetuaL R-01 and fell in love instantly  After waiting for one year I am amongst the lucky ones who got their invoices today
> My concern starts here: given the conditions (payment in two instalments, delivery more than 180 days after payment) PayPal doesn't cover this transaction. I have contacted Alex about this but he didn't offer any alternatives beside the statement that in case I am concerned perhaps PerpetuaL watches are not for me...
> Therefore I turn to the community with the question, what is your opinion about this, what do you think of Alex, did you have any former experience regarding payment, service, warranty, whatsoever?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> András


Hi Andras,

It has been advised that you can cancel the order anytime before the shipment date and a refund will be issued.


----------



## abangr

My experience with Alex so far has been outstanding.
I would not worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keki1977

Thank you guys, I have just paid my deposit


----------



## watch-newbie

keki1977 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here, and also in the watch world. After having my first automatic Orient and a hand-wound Luch 12 hour watch, I have found the PerpetuaL R-01 and fell in love instantly  After waiting for one year I am amongst the lucky ones who got their invoices today
> My concern starts here: given the conditions (payment in two instalments, delivery more than 180 days after payment) PayPal doesn't cover this transaction. I have contacted Alex about this but he didn't offer any alternatives beside the statement that in case I am concerned perhaps PerpetuaL watches are not for me...
> Therefore I turn to the community with the question, what is your opinion about this, what do you think of Alex, did you have any former experience regarding payment, service, warranty, whatsoever?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> András


It may not apply to new watches all that much but in the mechanical watch game you roll the dice. They are fragile complicated items. I bought a venus 170 powered chronograph that's probably about 60 years old in november. it just failed a few weeks ago, despite supposedly having been just serviced prior to sale. My ticino pilot's chronograph with the st-19 has failed twice. Twice a few weeks out of the box the chrono hand is failing to return to zero. Sizzlin watches will continue to replace them indefinitely but you've got to pay return shipping. Eventually it just doesn't pay to keep returning them.

I've read this whole thread, and decided that putting a 50 percent deposit down, which I could conceivably lose is within my risk tolerance.


----------



## dorak

what kind of movement do they use?


----------



## Thrax

I have a Perpetual Regulateur R-01, and would desperately love to buy the Chronograph C-03. Every time he says they'll be back in stock, I return on the specified date and it says "sold out." I'm ready and willing to give him $400, but it's just not meant to be, I guess. It's unfortunate.  I really, really, really want a C-03.


----------



## ninzeo

For those who missed out yet again;

I am willing to let go my C-04


----------



## jvh

My 2nd perpetual, an absolute beauty. Awesome watch for the money. Surprised by the matte dial finish, I thought the dial is glossy.

Very happy. Thank you Alex and Petpetual!


----------



## wessa

Hi jvh, great buy!
I got the white dial version 4-5 years ago and very pleased with it, had no problems with it, same as my other two watches from Perpetual.


----------



## jvh

wessa said:


> Hi jvh, great buy!
> I got the white dial version 4-5 years ago and very pleased with it, had no problems with it, same as my other two watches from Perpetual.


White looks great as well!
Yeah I agree they are well built and reliable watches for sure. My moon phase is about 2 years old now and looks and performs flawlessly. I hope to buy a Regulator next.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Thrax said:


> I have a Perpetual Regulateur R-01, and would desperately love to buy the Chronograph C-03. Every time he says they'll be back in stock, I return on the specified date and it says "sold out." I'm ready and willing to give him $400, but it's just not meant to be, I guess. It's unfortunate.  I really, really, really want a C-03.


PM'd you in case you're still looking.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## sinner777

Order placed for R-01. Alex is a great guy btw. 

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## kwicksylver

Can't wait for the C-05. Order placed for R-01

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

If anyone is interested, I've got a C-03 I'm looking to move on - either outright sale or would consider trade for G-01/PR-02 + cash differential


----------



## wessa

Gentlemen, lets try not to turn this into a sales corner.


----------



## Gary Drainville

sinner777 said:


> Order placed for R-01. Alex is a great guy btw.
> 
> sent from my Nokia 3310


Emailed him yesterday about the R-01, he replied this morning, deposit sent - looking forward to getting the watch!


----------



## sinner777

It will be a long wait...

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## Disneydave

This might sound crazy, but how does one order? I can't find the alleged PP Buttons anywhere, even on things listed as in stock. TIA!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

Disneydave said:


> This might sound crazy, but how does one order? I can't find the alleged PP Buttons anywhere, even on things listed as in stock. TIA!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I used the contact button on his webpage requesting the watch I was interested in.

Gary


----------



## Disneydave

Gary Drainville said:


> I used the contact button on his webpage requesting the watch I was interested in.
> 
> Gary


Cool, thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## s_buba

I also looked for order button without any luck. The GMT is singing to me.


----------



## Gary Drainville

s_buba said:


> I also looked for order button without any luck. The GMT is singing to me.


Just send them an email and they should get back to fairly quickly - for the GMT anyway, if I'm not mistaken that one is available.

Gary


----------



## Disneydave

Hmmm, ended up sourcing a GMT from the forums instead - oddly, I haven't heard back from Alex about them being in stock. Love their stuff tho. Trying to get 1 of each.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Disneydave said:


> Hmmm, ended up sourcing a GMT from the forums instead - oddly, I haven't heard back from Alex about them being in stock. Love their stuff tho. Trying to get 1 of each.


You won't get an email back unless they're physically for sale, and if they are, they have a PayPal button next to the watch. He used to reply tol all enquiries, but given the low volume of production and the high demand, I suspect he got sick of saying 'none in stock sorry' after the 37,000th time.

And to be fair, on most pages he says 'such and such is out of stock till XXXXXX, until such time no reply will be given..'


----------



## Disneydave

BlackrazorNZ said:


> You won't get an email back unless they're physically for sale, and if they are, they have a PayPal button next to the watch. He used to reply tol all enquiries, but given the low volume of production and the high demand, I suspect he got sick of saying 'none in stock sorry' after the 37,000th time.
> 
> And to be fair, on most pages he says 'such and such is out of stock till XXXXXX, until such time no reply will be given..'


Ah yeah that makes sense - thanks! Didn't realize they are as popular as they are. Guess I'm lucky to have the ones I have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP

ChronoTraveler said:


> He could at least let his clients know, if that's the case.
> 
> After his first rude message I didn't even want to buy the watch more, but I figured it wouldn't be nice to cancel pre-order. I waited for months to honor my word and he did this. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Yes, there are a couple stories of happy customers. Good luck with his bipolar disorder whenever you need servicing.


I had a problem with my GMT and he took it back no questions and sent another right away, along with an extra strap for the trouble. I am more suspicious of your demeanor than of Alex's based on your comments here.


----------



## watch-newbie

watch-newbie said:


> I just sent an inquiry to be placed on the waiting list for an R-01. I'll put up with someone who is a bit pissy if I can get a reliable mechanical that is as beautiful as that for $200 USD. It's better than all the politeness I get from the 'master watchmakers' that I've bought from on ebay whose products fail in 5 months or less.


Since I just got an email that this is in the mail I will confirm that the other day I got the invoice for the remaining balance and just a few moments ago was told it's in the mail. I look forward to it.


----------



## Sam-e

watch-newbie said:


> Since I just got an email that this is in the mail I will confirm that the other day I got the invoice for the remaining balance and just a few moments ago was told it's in the mail. I look forward to it.


I haven't received any e-mails yet, but my watch should be with me next month. I can't contain this excitement.


----------



## Disneydave

I'm still waiting patiently as well - no email yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Shankenstein

I just sent payment for remaining balance. I received and email back stating that my R-01 will ship on on the 24th. Very excited!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Dr.Shankenstein said:


> I just sent payment for remaining balance. I received and email back stating that my R-01 will ship on on the 24th. Very excited!


This is awesome news! I too am waiting - in the meantime to satisfy my craving for this watch I bought a C-03 and G-01. And from what I understand Alex will be rolling out new watches in the future!


----------



## mr_blonde

Post some pics people when you get the watches...


----------



## watch-newbie

mr_blonde said:


> Post some pics people when you get the watches...











I just got it today, I took off my bulova gemini that I was going to wear and replaced it with the R01.

First impressions are great. It was packed very nicely. Lots of plastic to protect it from scratches. The fit and finish is fine. The domed sapphire crystal is flawless. It does not easily catch reflections. The signed crown is attractive and easy to operate. The movement is decorated although not elaborately. The strap... a little better than the junk that hamilton ships with their watches but not much better. I opted for the black leather, I'm not sold on the stitching, I don't think it goes with the classy look. There's a cheap ebayer that I've bought from many times that sells 20mm lizard straps for around $20, I'll probably upgrade it soon with that. The deployment buckle is just fine. It's not bullet proof like some higher end ones but it's still completely functional. The blued hands are great, the blue catches in the sunlight as it should and I really like the dial. I didn't look that close when I bought it, I was expecting the textured honeycomb but I wasn't expecting the different pattern in the subdials.

All in all I would say that this piece is about on par or maybe a little bit above what you'd get from hamilton or tissot. Good value for the cash, I just wish he had a traditional dress watch with arabic numerals and an auto movement beating at 28,800.

I am reasonably impressed. I'll watch the website now and then for new designs, the only other watch that really turns my crank that he makes is his ST19 chronos. I may still bite on that one.


----------



## watch-newbie

watch-newbie said:


> View attachment 9684498
> 
> 
> I just got it today, I took off my bulova gemini that I was going to wear and replaced it with the R01.
> 
> First impressions are great. It was packed very nicely. Lots of plastic to protect it from scratches. The fit and finish is fine. The domed sapphire crystal is flawless. It does not easily catch reflections. The signed crown is attractive and easy to operate. The movement is decorated although not elaborately. The strap... a little better than the junk that hamilton ships with their watches but not much better. I opted for the black leather, I'm not sold on the stitching, I don't think it goes with the classy look. There's a cheap ebayer that I've bought from many times that sells 20mm lizard straps for around $20, I'll probably upgrade it soon with that. The deployment buckle is just fine. It's not bullet proof like some higher end ones but it's still completely functional. The blued hands are great, the blue catches in the sunlight as it should and I really like the dial. I didn't look that close when I bought it, I was expecting the textured honeycomb but I wasn't expecting the different pattern in the subdials.
> 
> All in all I would say that this piece is about on par or maybe a little bit above what you'd get from hamilton or tissot. Good value for the cash, I just wish he had a traditional dress watch with arabic numerals and an auto movement beating at 28,800.
> 
> I am reasonably impressed. I'll watch the website now and then for new designs, the only other watch that really turns my crank that he makes is his ST19 chronos. I may still bite on that one.


20mm Burgundy Red Genuine Lizard Skin Padded Leather Watch Band Strap S20050 | eBay

I just put in an offer on this lizard strap. Dunno if it's going to work with this watch but I've always been mostly happy with these straps, I've got like 3 from this seller. And they've always accepted my offers.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Watch-newbie - thanks for the review! Enjoy your R-01. Nice looking watch indeed.


----------



## Disneydave

I may be way late to the party, but it looks like the chronos are available again. http://www.perpetual-watch.com/chronograph.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Evann

I think a common theme that you see with more affordable watches is the lack of well thought out design. The R-01 is an exception to this trend. Sure, sacrifices have to be made somewhere, but hopefully as more micro-brands like this emerge, we'll see more well-balanced design elements. Have high hopes for the new models. 

The R-01 strikes a really good balance between everything you would want in a dress (or casual?) watch. Just received mine in the mail- while the strap and deployant is not without it's issues, it's surprisingly well made for the price point. Almost has me not wanting to switch it out. Almost.


----------



## Sam-e

The wait after making the order wasn't so bad. I totally forgot about it mid way through. Now, knowing the watch arrived at home while I was at work felt like it was the longest day of my life haha.

I attacked the parcel when I got home, but managed to record myself unbox it which I'll upload soon.

First impressions: Great quality watch. The watch looks bigger in photos due to the curvy case and bezel, but really it wears a tad smaller. The dial has a really nice textured pattern on it and the blue is more prominent than I thought at certain angles. The strap is really stiff. I think the clasp is nice and well finished but I could pass on the stiff leather strap that came with it. Perhaps it will soften over time. I will have to get used to reading the time. Overall, I'm quite happy with it.

This watch looks like it has a high price tag, but it was really affordable.

Below are pics taken with my Samsung Note 4:


----------



## Gary Drainville

Sam-e said:


> The wait after making the order wasn't so bad. I totally forgot about it mid way through. Now, knowing the watch arrived at home while I was at work felt like it was the longest day of my life haha.
> 
> I attacked the parcel when I got home, but managed to record myself unbox it which I'll upload soon.
> 
> First impressions: Great quality watch. The watch looks bigger in photos due to the curvy case and bezel, but really it wears a tad smaller. The dial has a really nice textured pattern on it and the blue is more prominent than I thought at certain angles. The strap is really stiff. I think the clasp is nice and well finished but I could pass on the stiff leather strap that came with it. Perhaps it will soften over time. I will have to get used to reading the time. Overall, I'm quite happy with it.
> 
> This watch looks like it has a high price tag, but it was really affordable.
> 
> Below are pics taken with my Samsung Note 4:


Beautiful watch, thanks for the review - looking forward to getting mine. Love the textured dial.


----------



## rhg1

I have received mine a few days ago. I can confirm that it's a great watch! 
Looks even better in real Life!

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

rhg1 said:


> I have received mine a few days ago. I can confirm that it's a great watch!
> Looks even better in real Life!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


Enjoy!!! Was recently told that mine is being sent 2 Dec - a long wait but well worth it.


----------



## wiegeramsterdam

I have just ordered one of the last R01 available, I am really excited to receive the watch (hlaf of february), can't wait.


----------



## watch-newbie

you won't find many bigger hamilton fanboys here (I've got what... 5 of them? 3 new and two vintage) and I just looked at the hamilton regulator in person and compared it directly to the R01. The RO1 is more watch IMHO. Nicer crystal, better dial. Movement wise it's possible the hamilton is better (we are talking about not only a swiss giant but THE swiss giant in swatch after all) but all in all I wouldn't trade the hamilton regulator for the RO1. I'm not familiar with what swatch puts under the hood of their regulator but frankly the R01 is much more stunning.


----------



## rhg1

watch-newbie said:


> you won't find many bigger hamilton fanboys here (I've got what... 5 of them? 3 new and two vintage) and I just looked at the hamilton regulator in person and compared it directly to the R01. The RO1 is more watch IMHO. Nicer crystal, better dial. Movement wise it's possible the hamilton is better (we are talking about not only a swiss giant but THE swiss giant in swatch after all) but all in all I wouldn't trade the hamilton regulator for the RO1. I'm not familiar with what swatch puts under the hood of their regulator but frankly the R01 is much more stunning.


Excuse me, I did not find it: How many posts so I need to be able to post Photos?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhg1

I would like to brag with pictures;-)

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhg1

Here some pictures:



















Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhg1

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

Anyone else irritated by the clasp/buckle digging into their skin?


----------



## rhg1

Sam-e said:


> Anyone else irritated by the clasp/buckle digging into their skin?


Not me, no, from the clasps I use (of this type) it's the most comfortable I own.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sidney004

There are 50 pieces of the PR-03 and the PR-04 available now. I'm holding out for the PR-02 myself. 
PR


----------



## jvh

^ Yes...I ordered one a couple of days ago. Expected delivery is in April. Looking forward


----------



## cirdec

I missed out on the R01, hope I'll be able to get the PR03 this time round.

Meanwhile I'm scouting for any pre own pieces of the R01.


----------



## chambrenoire

Ordered the PR-04! Dark gray dial with the red day hand end is superb. Have the R-01 from before, super happy with that one


----------



## Gary Drainville

chambrenoire said:


> Ordered the PR-04! Dark gray dial with the red day hand end is superb. Have the R-01 from before, super happy with that one


Ordered the same one today, this'll be number four. They really are outstanding watches!

Gary


----------



## cedric1918

Received a R-01 last week, outstanding work, however I realize it is not the best style for me.


----------



## Habu968

I really wish he would make some of the gmt watches again. I am certain there is a demand for them! I have been trying to source a g01 anywhere for some time with no luck. It seems that if they sell well, he would do another run of them.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Maybe fire an email off to him asking if he plans a variation of the one that is not available. He really is quite receptive and has helped me out.


----------



## Habu968

I did in fact email him a bit ago and never heard back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwhose

Agreed - I reached out to him in January about the R-01. He said he had a couple more he was working on and offered me the opportunity to order. It arrived Saturday and I couldn't be happier.

I've also asked questions about the difference in the dial colors between the R-01 and the PR-03. He's always been prompt and responsive with me.


----------



## Stan Lee

sitll waiting for my PR-03 to arrive in May...!!!


----------



## cirdec

Stan Lee said:


> sitll waiting for my PR-03 to arrive in May...!!!


We are almost half way thru April. Get ready your $ when it's May 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee

cirdec said:


> We are almost half way thru April. Get ready your $ when it's May
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, I am waiting.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

Just in case someone missed out, just saw one for sale (no relation to seller) - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4394802

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLanglois

Disneydave said:


> Just in case someone missed out, just saw one for sale (no relation to seller) -
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry all, it's on my wrist now! What a beautifully crafted piece!

My first PerpetuaL and definitely not my last! Was wondering if anyone has Alex's email? I've been trying to buy from his "contact me" for a few months with no response from him.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

SSLanglois said:


> Sorry all, it's on my wrist now! What a beautifully crafted piece!
> 
> My first PerpetuaL and definitely not my last! Was wondering if anyone has Alex's email? I've been trying to buy from his "contact me" for a few months with no response from him.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## Disneydave

SSLanglois said:


> Sorry all, it's on my wrist now! What a beautifully crafted piece!
> 
> My first PerpetuaL and definitely not my last! Was wondering if anyone has Alex's email? I've been trying to buy from his "contact me" for a few months with no response from him.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

He usually just notates your question/ask and will contact you once he has an answer/watch available.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918

something pretty rare these days did arrive in the mailbox !


----------



## cedric1918

*duplicate*


----------



## Cestusrex

From 2017 or is this a new acquisition? 😋


----------



## stevarad

cedric1918 said:


> something pretty rare these days did arrive in the mailbox !
> 
> View attachment 14221715


And where did you find this beautifula piece? It is not available on their web page for long time...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## cedric1918

Cestusrex said:


> From 2017 or is this a new acquisition? 😋


New !


----------



## cedric1918

stevarad said:


> cedric1918 said:
> 
> 
> 
> something pretty rare these days did arrive in the mailbox ! 🙂
> 
> View attachment 14221715
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you find this beautifula piece? It is not available on their web page for long time...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

Was in contact with Alex who found a left over, was very lucky


----------



## stevarad

cedric1918 said:


> Was in contact with Alex who found a left over, was very lucky


Lucky You!! It looks beautiful.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RPCVYemen

cedric1918 said:


> Was in contact with Alex who found a left over, was very lucky


What a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

I absolutely adore my PerpetuaL SC-03!
It's my first PerpetuaL and I am astounded by the value for money!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Great photos. They really convey the character of the watch.


----------



## arktika1148

Fatboi_ET said:


> I absolutely adore my PerpetuaL SC-03!
> It's my first PerpetuaL and I am astounded by the value for money!
> 
> View attachment 14852343
> 
> 
> View attachment 14852351
> 
> 
> View attachment 14852361
> 
> 
> View attachment 14852367
> 
> 
> View attachment 14852377
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow , many congats mate, stunner.
Great pics, cheers.


----------



## matlt

Received my PR03 last week and love it. Managed to somehow find one used on ebay that shipped from within the US. And coincidentally it's the exact one I was thinking about ordering from Alex. Though the watch is a couple years old it was barely worn, so I'm actually breaking in the band. But the detail on these watches is amazing. I think I'm as confused as everyone else here about how little details like that dial can be sold for this price. Even comparing it to the omega I used to wear, if you handed me this watch and told me it was 5x what they charge I wouldn't be surprised. I think this company is one of the watch world's best kept secrets. Never imagined I could have such a nice dress watch but with the guilt free beater price.


----------



## Wansy

matlt said:


> Received my PR03 last week and love it. Managed to somehow find one used on ebay that shipped from within the US. And coincidentally it's the exact one I was thinking about ordering from Alex. Though the watch is a couple years old it was barely worn, so I'm actually breaking in the band. But the detail on these watches is amazing. I think I'm as confused as everyone else here about how little details like that dial can be sold for this price. Even comparing it to the omega I used to wear, if you handed me this watch and told me it was 5x what they charge I wouldn't be surprised. I think this company is one of the watch world's best kept secrets. Never imagined I could have such a nice dress watch but with the guilt free beater price.


Makes me happy to here this. I've got a watch on order, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## matlt

Should also mention that my power reserve model has somehow been accurate to 3 seconds a day or less. Obviously this is just random luck but impressive nonetheless. Measured over 4 days wearing about 15 hours a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I remember looking at this company years ago, I totally forgot about them. After looking through their offerings today I decided to give them a go. Request form sent!


----------



## Fergfour

Order is in/accepted for the SC-03. Ships end of the month! 
Enamel dial, thermally blued hands, sapphire, accuracy checked in 5 positions, 2 year warranty, 200 bucks shipped??? Wow.


----------



## mythless

They offer tremendous value. Enjoy!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

matlt said:


> Should also mention that my power reserve model has somehow been accurate to 3 seconds a day or less. Obviously this is just random luck but impressive nonetheless. Measured over 4 days wearing about 15 hours a day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a reason for that me thinks...Blurb from Site:

_'*What does daily accuracy +/-12 seconds mean ?*
The accuracy rates of our watches are checked in 5 positions : dial face up, crown up, crown down, and +/-12 seconds for Chronographs & Tourbillons. The rates are taken with watch movement fully winded/powered. The settings on different movements may vary due to the different scales of positional variations. Our strict standard will ensure our watches will perform adequately & accurately. Since +/-15 & +/-12 seconds are the maximum tolerances, your PerpetuaL watch should perform reasonably better in accuracy.'_


----------



## Fergfour

mythless said:


> They offer tremendous value. Enjoy!


I hope to, eventually. There was a delay and I'm told it will ship Dec 7th.


----------



## matlt

Fatboi_ET said:


> There is a reason for that me thinks...Blurb from Site:
> 
> _'*What does daily accuracy +/-12 seconds mean ?*
> The accuracy rates of our watches are checked in 5 positions : dial face up, crown up, crown down, and +/-12 seconds for Chronographs & Tourbillons. The rates are taken with watch movement fully winded/powered. The settings on different movements may vary due to the different scales of positional variations. Our strict standard will ensure our watches will perform adequately & accurately. Since +/-15 & +/-12 seconds are the maximum tolerances, your PerpetuaL watch should perform reasonably better in accuracy.'_


This kind of accuracy is pretty rare in watches that cost thousands, let alone $200 pieces. My belief is that even cheap budget watches can eventually be regulated to this kind of consistency, but generally just don't have that amount of time invested into getting it much better than 12-30 seconds a day. There just isn't much need for it in the first place. I would be really surprised if accuracy in the single digits is common for these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Pretty nice! Wears smaller than I expected.


----------

